# Summer time is right around the corner driveler #128



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Keebs (Jun 18, 2014)

Later folks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks gobble, I think redirte got skeered to post another one


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

bye keebs, bye mud


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

Just me and Nancy . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just me and Nancy . .



ope, im fixing to locker down and head out.. Bye quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

And.... im out ttyl folks


----------



## karen936 (Jun 18, 2014)

My daughter sang that song with the jazz band in high school.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2014)

In the morning, i'll be west bound and down, loaded up and truckin'!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> In the morning, i'll be west bound and down, loaded up and truckin'!





Tornado alert . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> In the morning, i'll be west bound and down, loaded up and truckin'!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Tornado alert . .



come on bama post up the route so that no one is caught by surprise in the twisty thingies


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 18, 2014)

Evening folks


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2014)

Evening youngins.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2014)

evening all.  rain came through and lowered the temp but it sure is muggy.  even the mosquitos are wearing raincoats.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 18, 2014)

Done cutting grass..  its nice to have a functional mower again


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 18, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> come on bama post up the route so that no one is caught by surprise in the twisty thingies



albany, montgomery, meridian, Jackson. Check your emergency preparedness kits.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 18, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> albany, montgomery, meridian, Jackson. Check your emergency preparedness kits.




Holy Moly, I just clicked on this post and this was the headlines that I saw !!!

******************************************

FLOOD WARNING IN EFFECT, UPDATED MISSISSIPPI RIVER LEVELS POSTED.....WARNING - BAMA IS ON  THE WAY !!!!! POSTED AT 8:50 PM CDT, JUNE 18, 2014



  
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Sorry, I just couldn't help myself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

EE, Think of all the lives you saved.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, Think of all the lives you saved.




Just trying to do my part and be as helpful as possible.  I guess that the really scary thing about this is.......what if Bama had a twin !!!!!  Then we would really be in trouble.  

Unfortunately, I am thinking about those "twin" tornadoes that went through Nebraska a few days ago with that comment.


Now on a more serious note....I hope that all of you drivelers will have a great day today and pass it on.  Try to stay as cool as possible in the process.  In the meantime, send me over a cups of fresh brewed coffee to help get these sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

A whole pot is headed your way EE.

It is going to be feeling like summer when it officially doesn't get here for a couple more days.   In addition the humidity says 96% this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Mornin......Great song gobble!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......Great song gobble!



Ella could belt one out for sure.  And Louis could play that horn.


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......Great song gobble!


never heard of it....

morning Chief O


gobbleinwoods said:


> Ella could belt one out for sure.  And Louis could play that horn.



goot morning gobble


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ella could belt one out for sure.  And Louis could play that horn.



No doubt about it!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

morning to Chief and ryedirt 

sheltered life there dirt?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> never heard of it....
> 
> morning Chief O
> 
> ...



Mornin dertO......

Louis Armstrong & Ella Fitzgerald, but the song is from an  Opera-"Porgy and Bess" first performed in 1935 with the music by George Gershwin.

It's been around for a while!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

yep a history lesson in music.  Lots have recorded 'summertime' but I liked this version when I thought of needing a video to match the driveler.  

cool this morning.  Going to play lumber jack for a little bit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Morning folks.  


I captured a picture of rydert yesterday.  Gotta love his style.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2014)

Morning y'all. Drive by. Lots to do so i'll catch up later
Dont be sad though, its Friday eve


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> 
> I captured a picture of rydert yesterday.  Gotta love his style.



very few people can pull that off.........don't be a hater


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep a history lesson in music.  Lots have recorded 'summertime' but I liked this version when I thought of needing a video to match the driveler.
> 
> cool this morning.  Going to play lumber jack for a little bit.



Great version!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> 
> I captured a picture of rydert yesterday.  Gotta love his style.





mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all. Drive by. Lots to do so i'll catch up later
> Dont be sad though, its Friday eve





karen936 said:


> Morning all



Mornin kids!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin kids!


Hey Chief, welcome home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hey Chief, welcome home!



Thank ya Darlin! 

I was slap wore out yesterday....couldn hang! 

I've got 3 weeks off now though!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

OOOppppsss....................





























































MORNING YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thank ya Darlin!
> 
> I was slap wore out yesterday....couldn hang!
> 
> _*I've got 3 weeks off now though!!!*_


How long is your honey-do list?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How long is your honey-do list?



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin 

Why you so late ever moanin?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

I love busy mornings


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin





havin_fun_huntin said:


> I love busy mornings


No No: I need time to wake up good...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mronin
> 
> Why you so late ever moanin?



Gotta check facebook first. Plus I aint in no hurry to git to work durin the Summer. It dead here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dead here too,two,to,tu-tu,2


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

who dead?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No No: I need time to wake up good...........



Running  round like a chicken with its head cut off will wake ya up fast.   I wish it would stay that busy all the time.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

primer sales must be good


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

They were great for about 2 hours... now it is dead in here again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

HoneyDoo list:

Cut grass, find or build a beach cart, build Jag/me some compost bins, clean out closet of clothes/coats/jackets, etc. I NEVER wear, clean out garage,  cut grass, bush-hog other pasture, prune some shrubbery, weed veggie garden, find some solar blankets for pop-up bunk ends, cut grass.........

I take that  back.....I need to go back to work. At least I get paid for that.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Running  round like a chicken with its head cut off will wake ya up fast.   I wish it would stay that busy all the time.


I'll take a happy medium, please............. 


Jeff C. said:


> HoneyDoo list:
> 
> Cut grass, find or build a beach cart, build Jag/me some compost bins, clean out closet of clothes/coats/jackets, etc. I NEVER wear, clean out garage,  cut grass, bush-hog other pasture, prune some shrubbery, weed veggie garden, find some solar blankets for pop-up bunk ends, cut grass.........
> 
> I take that  back.....I need to go back to work. At least I get paid for that.


I need a compost bin too.......... gimme the low down when you get yours done, it has to be quick, cheap & easy for me to make one.......... lawd have mercy, I just described half the billy thread participants in that one sentence!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> HoneyDoo list:
> 
> Cut grass, find or build a beach cart, build Jag/me some compost bins, clean out closet of clothes/coats/jackets, etc. I NEVER wear, clean out garage,  cut grass, bush-hog other pasture, prune some shrubbery, weed veggie garden, find some solar blankets for pop-up bunk ends, cut grass.........
> 
> I take that  back.....I need to go back to work. At least I get paid for that.



Here ya go: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=330159&highlight=beach+cart


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Here ya go: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=330159&highlight=beach+cart



Not BIG enough for what I haul.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Not BIG enough for what I haul.


you even take the kitchen sink to the beach toooo???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you even take the kitchen sink to the beach toooo???



I guess I could build one of those to haul my beach cart!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

jeff, you make make The Jag pull your cart?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.
> 
> 
> I captured a picture of rydert yesterday.  Gotta love his style.



Are you sure it's Rydert? 


The bumper says otherwise!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff, you make make The Jag pull your cart?



MAKE...... Are you serious? That boy will be askin everbody on da beach if he can haul there stuff for them, for a nominal fee of course! Includin me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Are you sure it's Rydert?
> 
> 
> The bumper says otherwise!


  i noticed that too... 


Jeff C. said:


> MAKE...... Are you serious? That boy will be askin everbody on da beach if he can haul there stuff for them, for a nominal fee of course! Includin me



good point.  Jags gonna leave the beach rich.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Are you sure it's Rydert?
> 
> 
> The bumper says otherwise!



Shhhhhhh......don't tell everbody, Crickett!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

Oh & morning y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Is that dude wearin crocs?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

I bet quack is getting primped up for his date with rydert


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i noticed that too...
> 
> 
> good point.  Jags gonna leave the beach rich.







Jeff C. said:


> Shhhhhhh......don't tell everbody, Crickett!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet quack is getting primped up for his date with rydert



I bet he is getting his Barry White cassettes ready


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Is that dude wearin crocs?



Yep! So that _is_ you ain't it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I bet he is getting his Barry White cassettes ready


I bet hes playing 8 tracts, not cassettes 


Crickett said:


> Yep! So that _is_ you ain't it?



  good point!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll take a happy medium, please.............
> 
> I need a compost bin too.......... gimme the low down when you get yours done, it has to be quick, cheap & easy for me to make one.......... lawd have mercy, I just described half the billy thread participants in that one sentence!



We made one out of a 55g drum. I'll get a pic of it for ya. It was pretty simple to make.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet quack is getting primped up for his date with rydert



If rydert had any sense he'd back out now!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet hes playing 8 tracts, not cassettes
> 
> 
> good point!!!



What I wanna know is where did he find that awesome tye-dye outfit? Did you make it yourself Jeff fa fa?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> What I wanna know is where did he find that awesome tye-dye outfit? Did you make it yourself Jeff fa fa?



the most disturbing part is the location of the "bulls eye"


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the most disturbing part is the location of the "bulls eye"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

nancy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

click?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

click click


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We made one out of a 55g drum. I'll get a pic of it for ya. It was pretty simple to make.


 Thanks!!


Jeff C. said:


> If rydert had any sense _*he'd back out now!*_





havin_fun_huntin said:


> the most disturbing part is the location of the "bulls eye"


you noticed that too, huh?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> click?


clack?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> click click



BOOM!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'll take a happy medium, please.............
> 
> I need a compost bin too.......... gimme the low down when you get yours done, it has to be quick, cheap & easy for me to make one.......... lawd have mercy, I just described half the billy thread participants in that one sentence!



Thinkin about just going with wood and wire, but I've seen plenty of pics where people just used pallets. Talk about cheap and quick! 



Crickett said:


> What I wanna know is where did he find that awesome tye-dye outfit? Did you make it yourself Jeff fa fa?



I was a tie dye makin fool back in da day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> click click



I can't find it!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was a tie dye makin fool back in da day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never heard it referred to as a clack.....


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> the most disturbing part is the location of the "bulls eye"



bulls eye


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I can't find it!



  Hate it when that happens


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Yall are killing me


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> bulls eye





hdm03 said:


> Hate it when that happens


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> bulls eye





hdm03 said:


> Hate it when that happens





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall are killing me





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

I need to go check on the folks in that new On Topic forum; ya'll behave


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

OK


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

*compost barrel*

Here ya go Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Where's da clack?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go Keebs!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>



Gimme a minute....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go Keebs!


Now THAT'S useful. 


Jeff C. said:


> Where's da clack?





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

What da clack?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now THAT'S useful.



Pics were sideways  I had to fix it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

poor feller is having problems with dust......please lift him up in your prayers......hopefully he ain't too heavy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

bout time fo lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

I is be havin da KFC four lunch.  fergot my dangged ol fork for the beans tho


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

what about a spork


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Could you use a pallet to modify simular to this*



Jeff C. said:


> HoneyDoo list:
> 
> Cut grass, find or build a beach cart, build Jag/me some compost bins, clean out closet of clothes/coats/jackets, etc. I NEVER wear, clean out garage,  cut grass, bush-hog other pasture, prune some shrubbery, weed veggie garden, find some solar blankets for pop-up bunk ends, cut grass.........
> 
> I take that  back.....I need to go back to work. At least I get paid for that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> poor feller is having problems with dust......please lift him up in your prayers......hopefully he ain't too heavy


You didn't give him no help.


Jeff C. said:


> Hey.


Awww Hail.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I is be havin da KFC four lunch.  fergot my dangged ol fork for the beans tho



You got fingers don'tcha


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

it was a stupid question; i ain't got no time fo that


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03=helpless


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

I don't get it............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Thinkin about just going with wood and wire, but I've seen plenty of pics where people just used pallets. Talk about cheap and quick!
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tie dye makin fool back in da day!


pallets............. I can get pallets.............. hhhhmmmm.......


Jeff C. said:


> Never heard it referred to as a clack.....


 click-clack, like on a train track............ the sound the ............. ooohhhnevermind........


Crickett said:


> Here ya go Keebs!


 I've seen similar, wish I had a "baby cement mixer", then just keep a lid on it......... 


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What da clack?


refer to reply to Chief...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


>



That dude built a Fancy wagon there. 

I thought about buying one of those landscape wagons with pneumatic wheels and just modifying it for my needs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Well that was fun.  3 hours of clearing downfall out of the creek.  Done with chores for the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What da clack?



Quack will know!


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well that was fun.  3 hours of clearing downfall out of the creek.  Done with chores for the day.



time for a


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go Keebs!



Crickett, I've been eye ballin those and really like them. I just so happen to have a drum too, think I may go that route instead. Forgot I had that drum.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> time for a



a  

could be several in my lunch time future.     No mo chain saw work today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> a
> 
> could be several in my lunch time future.     No mo chain saw work today.



Best thing I ever did was buy Jag that self propelled mower....he's behind it now!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That dude built a Fancy wagon there.
> 
> I thought about buying one of those landscape wagons with pneumatic wheels and just modifying it for my needs.



Thought it might make you the beach cart you need.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack will know!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Karen=helpfull

hdm03=useless


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



PM sent.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Best thing I ever did was buy Jag that self propelled mower....he's behind it now!





karen936 said:


> Thought it might make you the beach cart you need.



If'n Jag needs another lawn I've got a place.   


howdy Karen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Karen=helpfull
> 
> hdm03=useless



kendallberden=informative


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> kendallberden=informative



yes, thank you for adding kendall, id hate for them to feel left out


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Howdy hankus


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy hankus


Bobby's here too!


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2014)

Came through four it was open


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Came through four it was open


You shoulda called ahead, I'dve had them open just for you!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Bobby's here too!








Hankus said:


> Came through four it was open


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2014)

Hankus said:


> Came through four it was open





Been a long time since I saw that sign.


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy hankus



me an pank goin fishin Satrydy, you comin 

plenty room in my new toy


----------



## Hankus (Jun 19, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Been a long time since I saw that sign.



I'm goin on 3 Thursdays in a row


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Hankus said:


> me an pank goin fishin Satrydy, you comin
> 
> plenty room in my new toy



something tells me LMS aint gonna let me get too far away from the house for a couple months...    looks like I cant make it..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Thought it might make you the beach cart you need.



It would be a good one karen, but you should see what all I carry when I go ANYWHERE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hankus said:


> me an pank goin fishin Satrydy, you comin
> 
> plenty room in my new toy


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

Hankus said:


> me an pank goin fishin Satrydy, you comin
> 
> plenty room in my new toy


nice!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> PM sent.





Received . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Received . .



Might as well send you the other one.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've seen similar, wish I had a "baby cement mixer", then just keep a lid on it.........







Jeff C. said:


> Crickett, I've been eye ballin those and really like them. I just so happen to have a drum too, think I may go that route instead. Forgot I had that drum.



My hubby just cut a door on it & welded the hinges on & then he welded the handle for it. He made the stand out of pallet wood. 



Jeff C. said:


> Best thing I ever did was buy Jag that self propelled mower....he's behind it now!







Hankus said:


> Came through four it was open





Keebs said:


> You shoulda called ahead, I'dve had them open just for you!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

Quack has da clap?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Uhhhhh....yall done let the Billy thread catch up wiff da driveler and pass us. bOOM bOOM's fault!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

Cupcake time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

And Keebs with all dem MQ's


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh....yall done let the Billy thread catch up wiff da driveler and pass us. bOOM bOOM's fault!



sorry, past few weeks Iv been quoting ALOT of jobs.
I cant do this alone


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Quack has da clap?



prayers for dertO


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

click


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> prayers for dertO


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Cupcake time


I love cupcakes 


Jeff C. said:


> prayers for dertO



   oh my


----------



## Kendallbearden (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> click


 
clique


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

it's almost time


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

missed it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

im confused


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Quack won't let me come, cause he know's I'll brang da JAG! 

Clack!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Might as well send you the other one.


ahem...................


Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh....yall done let the Billy thread catch up wiff da driveler and pass us. bOOM bOOM's fault!


it's all fluff, not *info-merical* like da driveler!


Crickett said:


> Cupcake time


 I had a cookie!


Jeff C. said:


> And Keebs with all dem MQ's


oh hush!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ahem...................
> 
> it's all fluff, not *info-merical* like da driveler!
> 
> ...



I had a late brekfus!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack won't let me come, cause he know's I'll brang da JAG!
> 
> Clack!









Purty good deal on a S&W, M&P, 15-22 on the S&S . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

I had a dot dawg and some chips, but I ate all the chips and now I'm full. Guess it'll be a dot dawg tomorrowday.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

clack clack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Gotta run some errands, need to do some bushhawgin too, gonna wait til it cools down some . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Purty good deal on a S&W, M&P, 15-22 on the S&S . . .



Just  ya.....two thumbs up! 

How much they axin?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta run some errands, need to do some bushhawgin too, gonna wait til it cools down some . .



So you're going to wait until October?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> So you're going to wait until October?



 He aint gonna get out there in that hot.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint gonna get out there in that hot.



If he does; he'll start chafing like Mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> If he does; he'll start chafing like Mud



I betmud would let him borrow some goldbond.  Muds a nice caring, sharing kinda guy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just  ya.....two thumbs up!
> 
> How much they axin?




$575 with alot of extras.





hdm03 said:


> So you're going to wait until October?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He aint gonna get out there in that hot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> If he does; he'll start chafing like Mud



That's why he aint gonna get in that hot.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

Everybody down in the political forum


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody down in the political forum



The heat will make you do crazy stuff like visit the PF...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> The heat will make you do crazy stuff like visit the PF...



You mean the HAWT


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody down in the political forum



a lot of folks in the "nudity" thread..........I left that one alone
I've had a few folks look out after me in here...no need to push my luck in that thread


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> a lot of folks in the "nudity" thread..........I left that one alone
> I've had a few folks look out after me in here...no need to push my luck in that thread



I'm about to lock it down.


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> I'm about to lock it down.



I saw that


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> a lot of folks in the "nudity" thread..........I left that one alone
> I've had a few folks look out after me in here...no need to push my luck in that thread



yeah, elfii dont tolerate much trolling over there.. I backed outta there slowly...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

hmd03 was here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2014)

Some of them boys don`t need to try the good nature of Elfiii too much. His patience will only go so far.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

someone needs to tell poor sara you dont own land.   Think im wrong, quit paying taxs.  your simply paying less money to live on it once you pay off your loan


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Well I sprayed for weeds and yes its tooooooo hot!!!
Then I washed me some clothes
Then I made lunch
Then I ran the dishwasher
Then I folded me some clothes
Then I washed the sheets
Then I cleaned the kitchen
Now I'm full,tired,and cooked.LOL


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone needs to tell poor sara you dont own land.   Think im wrong, quit paying taxs.  your simply paying less money to live on it once you pay off your loan



Aint that da truff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

errbody done lefted


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

What time is Quack and Dert's date
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Remember fellas........... pics are it didn't happen.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What time is Quack and Dert's date
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Im not exactly sure I want to see pics from this adventure..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

if i remember correctly; they date is around 4:00........Dirt said he was going to get off early?  Poor lil fella


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> if i remember correctly; they date is around 4:00........Dirt said he was going to get off early?  Poor lil fella


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Well I sprayed for weeds and yes its tooooooo hot!!!
> Then I washed me some clothes
> Then I made lunch
> Then I ran the dishwasher
> ...




Daaang, you be a werkin gal !! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> What time is Quack and Dert's date
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Haven't heard from derthole, think mebbe the fat kid got stood up . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaang, you be a werkin gal !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should tell rydert pooh is gonna be there..


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You should tell rydert pooh is gonna be there..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Quack/Pooh....what's the difference?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Pooh ???  Somebody mention Pooh ??


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Something been poohing on my patio deck at night
I sure wish it wouldn't do that.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack/Pooh....what's the difference?



One don't smell so good Chief


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> One don't smell so good Chief



Yeah & the other smells like honey!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Something been poohing on my patio deck at night
> I sure wish it wouldn't do that.





my bad . . .


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> my bad . . .



No worries I cleaned it right up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yeah & the other smells like honey!









When did you meet Pooh ???


Pooh gotz me in twubble . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Yeah & the other smells like honey!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Click it or tickit!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Well it's official, derthole stood up da Pooh Bear . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> When did you meet Pooh ???
> 
> 
> Pooh gotz me in twubble . .







Hooked On Quack said:


> Well it's official, derthole stood up da Pooh Bear . . .


----------



## Crickett (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well it's official, derthole stood up da Pooh Bear . . .



That Boy's got more sense than I thought!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

po lil Quack ain't got no one to play with now


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

click clack


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Wonder when dert is going to get off now?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder when dert is going to get off now?



He may not be able to?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

it's really not that uncommon


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That Boy's got more sense than I thought!



 wait.......what?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> po lil Quack ain't got no one to play with now





Nope, and I even showered, shaved and erythang..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

rydert said:


> wait.......what?



It was a compliment!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, and I even showered, shaved and erythang..




Don't worry, MizT stood me up on our first date!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It was a compliment!



That was very kind of you Jeff C Hole


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Sinclairs catfish thread done went out of control.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That was very kind of you Jeff C Hole



Thank you, hdmO3


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sinclairs catfish thread done went out of control.



It's a good un!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Nancy must be huffin primer again . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nancy must be huffin primer again . .



I bet she is


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

trying to bite me tongue.  dont want any infractions


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Gonna have a coupla beers, then a few dranks, bushhawg my road frontage, get nekkid and jump in da pool !!!


----------



## rydert (Jun 19, 2014)

see T.P.'s post 19 in that thread........that one cracked me up...


----------



## mattech (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nope, and I even showered, shaved everythang..



Sorry to hear.


----------



## mattech (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello?


----------



## mattech (Jun 19, 2014)

Hdm?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hello


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna have a coupla beers, then a few dranks, bushhawg my road frontage, get nekkid and jump in da pool !!!



I'm already dranking, maybe go swimming, sounds good.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> trying to bite me tongue.  dont want any infractions



sissy


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I'm already dranking, maybe go swimming, sounds good.



You Floridians are always drankin !!!  Think I'll bypass beer and go straight for the Crown and DC !!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You Floridians are always drankin !!!  Think I'll bypass beer and go straight for the Crown and DC !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Think I'll call derthole and give him a piece 'o my mind bout standing me up after I done went and got all gussied up for him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think I'll call derthole and give him a piece 'o my mind bout standing me up after I done went and got all gussied up for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack did you have plastic surgery?  You should call and thank the doc.  They made you look x10 better than before


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack did you have plastic surgery?  You should call and thank the doc.  They made you look x10 better than before






Thanks Slim !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sinclairs catfish thread done went out of control.



That's why I don't even post in there anymore. sinclair, Money Man, and I, along with a few others used to have a good time in there until everybody started whining and crying about it. 



rydert said:


> see T.P.'s post 19 in that thread........that one cracked me up...



I saw that......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Anybody recognize this sexy beast ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody recognize this sexy beast ??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 792008



Shoot yeah...that's BIG DADDY!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody recognize this sexy beast ??
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 792008



thats one smexy beast!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot yeah...that's BIG DADDY!





Looks like he's got a dog chewy in his paw ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Yall notice keebs didnt tell us bye and fluffy aint posted much lately?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

late call in order... great


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall notice keebs didnt tell us bye and fluffy aint posted much lately?






Makes you go Hmmmmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> errbody done lefted



I's back.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yall notice keebs didnt tell us bye and fluffy aint posted much lately?



they haven't become traitors and gone to the billygoat side have they?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Makes you go Hmmmmmmmmmm . . .


yeah, I know..


gobbleinwoods said:


> they haven't become traitors and gone to the billygoat side have they?



mud be visiting over there some.. keeebs not so much


AIGHT FOLKS im gone, have a good un


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Now I'm the only one here!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

now I'm the only one here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

now I'm the only one here


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

now me again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

I have 3 guests with me this time!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm here


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Quack did you go swimming


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

All by myself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Quack did you go swimming






Awwwwwwwww hail Quang Karen !!! 




Not yet, gonna wait til I get all hot and sweaty on the tractor, get nekkid, grab a bar 'o soap and a towel and bail off in the pool !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Now I'm the only one here!





karen936 said:


> now I'm the only one here





Hooked On Quack said:


> now I'm the only one here



Am I alone?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

I've got gobble and Pooh now.....what a combination!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

This will be when I get out . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwwwww hail Quang Karen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For a minit I thought you was at Karen's by the look of that dog!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

ouch


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This will be when I get out . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 792021



Farmers tan or burn as this case maybe.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This will be when I get out . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 792021



you gonna glow in the dark


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Aloe is so close to alone.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Awwwwwwwww hail Quang Karen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw shucks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

mattech sure didn't say much on his flyby


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

you would think bama headed north instead of west by the storm that is raging outside.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

I might fill up the kiddie pool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> you would think bama headed north instead of west by the storm that is raging outside.



You getting one now, gobble?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You getting one now, gobble?



yep, I am at the cabin outside of Helen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

After that pic I might need to do Church's this Sunday.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> For a minit I thought you was at Karen's by the look of that dog!



what do you looking at Chief


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You just neva know where da Cheekun man might show up . . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 792023



You wear that to them funerals?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep, I am at the cabin outside of Helen.





You gotz a cabin outside of Helen ???  You rent/lease it to friends ???


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep, I am at the cabin outside of Helen.



Helen's nice


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ok oops needs to let us know whats going on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> what do you looking at Chief



Thought maybe Pooh Bear walked into your backyard!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep, I am at the cabin outside of Helen.



Ahhhh....didn know you were up there!


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh....didn know you were up there!



Sorry Chief meant to write dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

I gotz powdery mildew on my squahes. :


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz powdery mildew on my squahes. :



is dishsoap good for that?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Sorry Chief meant to write dog.



The one in your avatar. Is that your back yard/pool?


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

try this Chief
http://gardening.about.com/od/gardenproblems/qt/PowderyMildew.htm


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> The one in your avatar. Is that your back yard/pool?



yes we been here about 37 years and the pool is around 34 years old.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Its getting lonely again


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> try this Chief
> http://gardening.about.com/od/gardenproblems/qt/PowderyMildew.htm



Yeah....I saw that. I'll probly give it a try. Going to remove the infected leaves first. Just so happen to have an oil too.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> yes we been here about 37 years and the pool is around 34 years old.



Looks inviting.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Good luck



It got me last year too. It was squash beetles the year before


----------



## karen936 (Jun 19, 2014)

I hope oops is ok going outside and chill for a bit
be back later maybe, ya'll be good


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> I hope oops is ok going outside and chill for a bit
> be back later maybe, ya'll be good



C ya later Karen!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

I guess rydert eased on out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> It got me last year too. It was squash beetles the year before





I know it's satisfying growing your own, but I can go to the local town square on a Sat morning when I get off the midnight shift and buy a truck load of veggies for next to nothing.



Same reason I sold my lawnmower, weedeater, blower, edger, etc, 5 years ago and hired a yard crew, time you go buy and maintain all the above, it's just as cheap for a yard crew.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

karen936 said:


> Helen's nice



must disagree.  Helen is a tourist trap but the mtns. around the area are wonderful.  I know the back roads around the actual town and seldom venture unless I want to gawk at the tourista.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Had to feed my face.   Beef stew was what was for supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> must disagree.  Helen is a tourist trap but the mtns. around the area are wonderful.  I know the back roads around the actual town and seldom venture unless I want to gawk at the tourista.




You didn't answer my ??????? No No:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You didn't answer my ??????? No No:



ye the no read back king wanted me to read back.   Yes we bought a cabin last Nov outside Helen.   Haven't really considered renting it but would discuss with wife if someone really wanted to go primitive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> ye the no read back king wanted me to read back.   Yes we bought a cabin last Nov outside Helen.   Haven't really considered renting it but would discuss with wife if someone really wanted to go primitive.





We go to Helen a coupla times a year, love eatin at Paul's and just walkin around winder shoppin.


Describe "primitive??"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

Ya'll have a good evenin, gonna spend a lil QT with the wife . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> We go to Helen a coupla times a year, love eatin at Paul's and just walkin around winder shoppin.
> 
> 
> Describe "primitive??"



pm incoming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I know it's satisfying growing your own, but I can go to the local town square on a Sat morning when I get off the midnight shift and buy a truck load of veggies for next to nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Same reason I sold my lawnmower, weedeater, blower, edger, etc, 5 years ago and hired a yard crew, time you go buy and maintain all the above, it's just as cheap for a yard crew.



Not around here, especially how much is being maintained as lawn with 2 homes. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> ye the no read back king wanted me to read back.   Yes we bought a cabin last Nov outside Helen.   Haven't really considered renting it but would discuss with wife if someone really wanted to go primitive.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll have a good evenin, gonna spend a lil QT with the wife . .



Take Care Quackbro....and hug the lovely MizDawn from us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pm incoming.



Thanks !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 19, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thanks !!!



you and MizDawn are welcome.

Spent some time with the wife this afternoon too.   She has been up here for a week now.  I just came up yesterday.  She is about ready to go home.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 19, 2014)

Greetings from Pearl, Ms. As usual, the monsoons hit hard from Meridian to Chunky. I dont know what they pave the roads with but it sucks. Y'all have a great weekend!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 19, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from Pearl, Ms. As usual, the monsoons hit hard from Meridian to Chunky. I dont know what they pave the roads with but it sucks. Y'all have a great weekend!


From my experience the roads in Georgia are much better than our neighboring states!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from Pearl, Ms. As usual, the monsoons hit hard from Meridian to Chunky. I dont know what they pave the roads with but it sucks. Y'all have a great weekend!



What might bama be doing in Pearl, Ms.? 

The BIG town of Chunky, huh? 


Mornin kids........it's Friiiiiiiiiidayyyyyy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

Morning Chief O

Want a cup of coffee?






Remember to POETS


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Chief O
> 
> Want a cup of coffee?
> 
> ...



Mornin gobble!

You've got one of those big ol coffee makers up @ the primitive cabin too?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobble!
> 
> You've got one of those big ol coffee makers up @ the primitive cabin too?



You know it.  

Big cups too


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Holy Moly, I just clicked on this post and this was the headlines that I saw !!!
> 
> ******************************************
> 
> ...







rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from Pearl, Ms. As usual, the monsoons hit hard from Meridian to Chunky. I dont know what they pave the roads with but it sucks. Y'all have a great weekend!




I did my best to send out the warnings.  I sure hope that Bama is an excellent swimmer !!!


Now Good Morning and Happy Friday to the rest of you drivelers this morning.  It sure felt good to get a couple of hours of extra sleep last night.  Now I need a couple of  those large cups of Gobblin's coffee and some really COOL air to help me along today.  Gosh, I hate sweaty underwear.  I guess the only solution toady is NOT to wear any then !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I did my best to send out the warnings.  I sure hope that Bama is an excellent swimmer !!!
> 
> 
> Now Good Morning and Happy Friday to the rest of you drivelers this morning.  It sure felt good to get a couple of hours of extra sleep last night.  Now I need a couple of  those large cups of Gobblin's coffee and some really COOL air to help me along today.  Gosh, I hate sweaty underwear.  I guess the only solution toady is NOT to wear any then !!!!



You got it commander or commando  



whichever.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Mornin EE....keep yo pants pulled up today!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin EE....keep yo pants pulled up today!



Would that make them a chaffing dish?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Morning folks


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

Mornin y'all! Time to go get my yard ready to sale!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Time to go get my yard ready to sale!



your gonna sale the yard but not the house?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2014)

Morning, Fried Steak and cheese bisquit from JoJo's


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Mud is warming up for his GC visit!


Morning folks; today is my Friday


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

mud dont like us no mo... he wont post anymore today


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks



Mornin BIG DADDY.....how's da Momma baby and Momma?



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Time to go get my yard ready to sale!



Mornin!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> your gonna sale the yard but not the house?



What he said.



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Fried Steak and cheese bisquit from JoJo's



  Beats my shredded wheat and 



hdm03 said:


> Mud is warming up for his GC visit!
> 
> 
> Morning folks; today is my Friday



Mornin....and a B-U-Tful one at that!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin BIG DADDY.....how's da Momma baby and Momma?



mama and baby both are rather fussy these days...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud dont like us no mo... he wont post anymore today



I have been real busy lately, hope that ends soon
Anyways what have i missed?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I have been real busy lately, hope that ends soon
> Anyways what have i missed?



to much to tell my friend..  the latest tho, rydert stood quack up on a date.. quack reverted back to pooh


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2014)

Thank Heavens it's FRIDAYYYYY!!!! 
Hey, Leroy?















































belated "Bye".........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2014)

Robert used to write up a daily review, back in the day, and it was pure entertainment and would catch you up to speed. They would have made a great book. Ask him nice and he just might do one for you, just for nostalgic sake.

I`m fixin` to be kinda scarce too in spells, for a year or two, maybe more. Regards.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks



morning bOOM



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all! Time to go get my yard ready to sale!



Is it Sinclair acceptable ?



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Fried Steak and cheese bisquit from JoJo's



yummy!!



hdm03 said:


> Mud is warming up for his GC visit!
> 
> 
> Morning folks; today is my Friday



How come you get a Friday?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> to much to tell my friend..  the latest tho, rydert stood quack up on a date.. quack reverted back to pooh



and oops caught the clack


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert used to write up a daily review, back in the day, and it was pure entertainment and would catch you up to speed. They would have made a great book. Ask him nice and he just might do one for you, just for nostalgic sake.
> 
> I`m fixin` to be kinda scarce too in spells, for a year or two, maybe more. Regards.



Enjoy your scarceness!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

looky there mud!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert used to write up a daily review, back in the day, and it was pure entertainment and would catch you up to speed. They would have made a great book. Ask him nice and he just might do one for you, just for nostalgic sake.
> 
> I`m fixin` to be kinda scarce too in spells, for a year or two, maybe more. Regards.



Fix that boat up with a satellite receiver.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fix that boat up with a satellite receiver.





Negative. Stand on the edge of the beach and holler. I`ll try to hear you.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2014)

Happy Mid-Friday Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.

Thankfully, I am not all hot and sweaty YET so that is a good thing.

In reading back and catching up on things.......well I am so thankful that Good, Bad, or Indifferent, I chose not to post in the following thread.  Somewhere in my past, I think that I probably committed some of those atrocious acts mentioned in several of those comments so I decided to let sleeping dogs lie in this case.  (I will admit that some of them were a lot of fun though).      This non-participation on my part was strictly because I wanted to remain an active participating member here.  


http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=806725


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Negative. Stand on the edge of the beach and holler. I`ll try to hear you.



So i take it you decided NOT to take your old job back?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So i take it you decided NOT to take your old job back?





Negative.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Negative.



Well, I cant say I blame you at all.  Your retired, got a nice new boat, plenty of land to hunt.  I would be scarce too


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m fixin` to be kinda scarce too in spells, for a year or two, maybe more. Regards.





I was thinking about the "Life of Riley" (Reilly/Reiley) this morning and I wondered just how that phrase ever came to be.  Well I Googled it and this is what answer  came up:

"Life of Riley"............

**  Please refer to the exploits of Nicodemus and the Redhead and their fantastic new boat for a proper explanation.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

yall dont tell keebs I saw where she told me bye.  im going to pretend Im mad at her cause she didnt stop by on time yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Thank Heavens it's FRIDAYYYYY!!!!
> Hey, Leroy?
> 
> 
> ...



Uhhhhh.....



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Mronin gals!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall dont tell keebs I saw where she told me bye.  im going to pretend Im mad at her cause she didnt stop by on time yesterday



morning Nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

keebs= self medicated


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03=overly medicated


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert used to write up a daily review, back in the day, and it was pure entertainment and would catch you up to speed. They would have made a great book. Ask him nice and he just might do one for you, just for nostalgic sake.
> 
> I`m fixin` to be kinda scarce too in spells, for a year or two, maybe more. Regards.


No No:not "too" scarce, ya hear?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


hey sista!


Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh.....
> Mronin gals!


Hey Chief!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs= self medicated


well duh, of course it's "self" medicated, I ain't lettin anyone else medicate me!


----------



## Seth carter (Jun 20, 2014)

Tgif


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

good morning Quack Jr.!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> good morning Quack Jr.!



that make him mini #2?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> that make him mini #2?



i don't get it....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

youll figure it out lil fella


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your gonna sale the yard but not the house?



It's full of weed...................................s



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning bOOM
> 
> 
> Is it Sinclair acceptable?



See post above!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

hello karen


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> youll figure it out lil fella



Now i gets it


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

I've made $2 so far!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Now i gets it


who had to pm it to you?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> who had to pm it to you?



Nancy


----------



## karen936 (Jun 20, 2014)

Morning all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It's full of weed...................................s
> 
> 
> 
> See post above!





Crickett said:


> I've made $2 so far!



you need to grow better weeds


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you need to grow better weeds


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you need to grow better weeds



Or sell them in larger quantities.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Or sell them in larger quantities.


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I've made $2 so far!



i'll give ya .50 cent for it............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'll give ya .50 cent for it............



cheap skate..


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'll give ya .50 cent for it............



No No:


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

Why do people only have an interest in the things that are NOT FOR SALE???


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

I give up; why?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Why do people only have an interest in the things that are NOT FOR SALE???



someone offer to buy your grass


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Why do people only have an interest in the things that are NOT FOR SALE???



That is the good stuff?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Why do people only have an interest in the things that are NOT FOR SALE???



on second thought, why did you bring stuff out that was not for sale?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> on second thought, why did you bring stuff out that was not for sale?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> on second thought, why did you bring stuff out that was not for sale?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

I had to set up a 10x10 tent so I would have some shade & now everybody wants to buy it! No No:


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I had to set up a 10x10 tent so I would have some shade & now everybody wants to buy it! No No:



the tent or the shade?......I don't get it.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

They done shut done that nekkid thread in the PF


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> the tent or the shade?......I don't get it.....





hdm03 said:


> They done shut done that nekkid thread in the PF



That reminds me dirt; tell yo wife i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> That reminds me dirt; tell yo wife i said hey; she'll know what it means



......idjit........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

gettin' close to runch time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

i seen hdm03 warn them...   folks dont be listening


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

Gotta drive the wife to Augusta . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta drive the wife to Augusta . .



hope all goes well


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hope all goes well





She's having an infusion in her port.  Not chemo.




Sinclair's catfish thread is gone ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Im gonna miss both of those threads


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

Where's EE ??  Gonna eat at Peggy's in Wrens.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She's having an infusion in her port.  Not chemo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell Dawn she's ALWAYS in my prayers.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell Dawn she's ALWAYS in my prayers.



Tell her i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I've made $2 so far!



Can I hold a dolla? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> She's having an infusion in her port.  Not chemo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wishing her well!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Whas fo lunch?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Whas fo lunch?



dot dawg wiff MUSTARD and 4 or 5 leftova chips.


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

pizza......Dr. Peeper


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

nothing


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

pizza gives me flatulence............................













toot.............


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2014)

Beer & more beer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> pizza gives me flatulence............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bet HFH aint gonna have no flatulence.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

wonder if they kicked mud outta GC yet


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bet HFH aint gonna have no flatulence.



  wouldnt bet on that...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Beer & more beer.



 Not beer flatulence. Git back to da billy thread.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not beer flatulence. Git back to da billy thread.



Sowwy I tought I wsa in da biwwy thred. beer will do dat.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Sowwy I tought I wsa in da biwwy thred. beer will do dat.



Next time you git lost. Click here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=806779



You're welcome.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Next time you git lost. Click here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=806779
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.



You done hurt his feelings


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2014)

O k will do but that changes often...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You done hurt his feelings



He won't remember. He's been dranking beer all day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> You done hurt his feelings



wemens don't care about afellers feelins


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2014)

Not alday yet still gotta lot more to go today


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> O k will do but that changes often...



Try this one then: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=806679

It oughta be a good one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2014)

Thanks for asken and sending that pm I will visit here more often.
No I won;t tell them who you are.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2014)

I don't twust u.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> dot dawg wiff MUSTARD and 4 or 5 leftova chips.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> nothing





rydert said:


> pizza gives me flatulence............................
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kmckinnie said:


> Beer & more beer.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> wonder if they kicked mud outta GC yet


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> the tent or the shade?......I don't get it.....







Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta drive the wife to Augusta . .







Jeff C. said:


> Can I hold a dolla?
> 
> 
> 
> Wishing her well!


No No:


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Was goin to da lil sto right here by da house yesterday, so I asked Jag if he wanted to ride. He said, "Yeah" and I walked off and went to bathroom first. He walked in the bathroom and said, "We won't need a Lottery ticket". I said, "We won't?" He said, "No, not with all the money I got."


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

Just sent the kiddos home with grandma! For the WHOLE weekend! 

Me & the hubby  gonna celebrate our 13th anniversary!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Was goin to da lil sto right here by da house yesterday, so I asked Jag if he wanted to ride. He said, "Yeah" and I walked off and went to bathroom first. He walked in the bathroom and said, "We won't need a Lottery ticket". I said, "We won't?" He said, "No, not with all the money I got."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> I don't twust u.





Jeff C. said:


> Was goin to da lil sto right here by da house yesterday, so I asked Jag if he wanted to ride. He said, "Yeah" and I walked off and went to bathroom first. He walked in the bathroom and said, "We won't need a Lottery ticket". I said, "We won't?" He said, "No, not with all the money I got."


 
Jag=RICH


Crickett said:


> Just sent the kiddos home with grandma! For the WHOLE weekend!
> 
> Me & the hubby  gonna celebrate our 13th anniversary!!!



 HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!
Hint Hint........... They got lei's at da dolla tree.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

i love pb&j..   crunchy or extra crunchy pb tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Just sent the kiddos home with grandma! For the WHOLE weekend!
> 
> Me & the hubby  gonna celebrate our 13th anniversary!!!



OH SNAP!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jag=RICH
> 
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!
> Hint Hint........... They got lei's at da dolla tree.







havin_fun_huntin said:


> OH SNAP!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Next time you git lost. Click here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=806779
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.





Crickett said:


> Just sent the kiddos home with grandma! For the WHOLE weekend!
> 
> Me & the hubby  gonna celebrate our 13th anniversary!!!


Congrats!!


Jeff C. said:


> Was goin to da lil sto right here by da house yesterday, so I asked Jag if he wanted to ride. He said, "Yeah" and I walked off and went to bathroom first. He walked in the bathroom and said, "We won't need a Lottery ticket". I said, "We won't?" He said, "No, not with all the money I got."


gawd I luv me some Jag!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 20, 2014)

Aight time to close up shop for the day! It's HOT out here! We've made about $50 today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Just sent the kiddos home with grandma! For the WHOLE weekend!
> 
> Me & the hubby  gonna celebrate our 13th anniversary!!!



    

HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!


Whachall gonna do? 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jag=RICH
> 
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!
> Hint Hint........... They got lei's at da dolla tree.



  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> i love pb&j..   crunchy or extra crunchy pb tho



I went wit da creamy on toast wit homemade skrawberry jelly, Fritos, and a glass of Chocky milk.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks for asken and sending that pm I will visit here more often.
> No I won;t tell them who you are.



I don't twust u.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> gawd I luv me some Jag!



I know.....and it floors me because it is sooo random and just comes out of nowhere!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I know.....and it floors me because it is sooo random and just comes out of nowhere!



  yeah but i bet theres never a dull moment


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, Mrgiggles+


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Aight time to close up shop for the day! It's HOT out here! We've made about $50 today!



be honest......that's not why you closing up shop









Happy anniversary


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, Mrgiggles+


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yeah but i bet theres never a dull moment



Neverrrrr..............

This morning first thing he started up his mower and I happened to be walking by in the Living room and saw through the front door window as he was going out the driveway with it. 

I thought, "Now where the heck is he going?" I went out to the road and he was cutting the right of way on the other side of the road.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert, im telling you, if any way possible id like you to make it to KMF next year.. ohh nad bring your wife


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


>



Hey dert(O)!


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> rydert, im telling you, if any way possible id like you to make it to KMF next year.. ohh nad bring your wife




I would love to go but I have Agoraphobia


Jeff C. said:


> Hey dert(O)!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> I would love to go but I have Agoraphobia



after a quick google search..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> after a quick google search..



I had to do the same thing......and I actually suffer from the same thing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> I would love to go but I have Agoraphobia



No wonda you stood Quack up!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No wonda you stood Quack up!



Poor Quack; he was all excited about that date


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Poor Quack; he was all excited about that date



I know....po fella!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

dertO = mean!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

I bet quack purchased a new twista mat for yesterday too


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Poor Quack; he was all excited about that date



I bet he was sporting that PANK shirt and all.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> dertO is mean!



and a tease


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Pooh bear got a big let down


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Pooh bear got a big let down



Saw that. He posted a pic on his my space acct.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey



Hey Pooh Bear


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Pooh bear got a big let down



 

Pooh bear became teddy bear


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey



Hey, Teddy bear!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

I guess dert didn want to get off early!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I guess dert didn want to get off early!



He said he was tryin' not to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

Sitting with Dawn while she gets her infusion and click on Chiefholes peanut butter and jelly time. Cracked the whole place up before I could cut the volume down. ..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting with Dawn while she gets her infusion and click on Chiefholes peanut butter and jelly time. Cracked the whole place up before I could cut the volume down. ..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sitting with Dawn while she gets her infusion and click on Chiefholes peanut butter and jelly time. Cracked the whole place up before I could cut the volume down. ..


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

T he he


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> T he he



zat all you got


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> zat all you got



that's it; that's all i gots


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing going on in the On Topic forum?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that's it; that's all i gots


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

i need to check


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

brb


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Nothing going on except that feller with the dusty problem......if it was crop dusting i could be helpful


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

I was on da wrong page.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

billy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was on da wrong page.



If ever in doubt, click here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=806641



You're welcome


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm+=ain't got much


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> If ever in doubt, click here: http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=806641
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome



Why thank you!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Nothing going on except that feller with the dusty problem......if it was crop dusting i could be helpful



kmkinnie aint give him no help
I sent him over there.


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm getting off early............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Why thank you!



Didn't want you getting lost. 


I'm out.
Ya'll have a great weekend.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm getting off early............



Don't tell Quack.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

All these folks hooked up to IVs,  can't go anywhere,  think I'm gonna bust a grumpy on 'em and watch 'em suffer. .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm getting off early............



poor fella


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> All these folks hooked up to IVs,  can't go anywhere,  think I'm gonna bust a grumpy on 'em and watch 'em suffer. .



Do da Pooh


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> I'm getting off early............



Grrrrrrr..


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

Quack suffers from Genophobia.............


prayers sent..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

Likker sto then home !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> Quack suffers from Genophobia.............
> 
> 
> prayers sent..............



Prayers sent for you as well; must have been a disappointment


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Prayers sent for you as well; must have been a disappointment



that's another reason why I cancelled


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Quit makin us google all dem werds dert


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quit makin us google all dem werds dert


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Oh my!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Yall thanks for all the invites.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet quack purchased a new twista mat for yesterday too



P.M. received............I'm sorry.....I hope you can work through this Androphobia.......


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> P.M. received............I'm sorry.....I hope you can work through this Androphobia.......



Nancy does not fear men; at all


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

rydert said:


> P.M. received............I'm sorry.....I hope you can work through this Androphobia.......



thanks for your support.  Think it means anything that im not scarred of you?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

hfh is scared of women; he loves da men


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh is scared of women; he loves da men



and man with 1/2 a brain is scared of a mad woman..DUH


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

umkay back to primary and mercy it sure felt better in the mtns.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

I got lost again.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I got lost again.



...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

incase anyone was wondering Mud made it out of GC alive.. i just seen him in myspace


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2014)

dang lights done been off.......... then on..........then off.......... on for now, but don't know for how long..........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dang lights done been off.......... then on..........then off.......... on for now, but don't know for how long..........



Is someone playing with da switch on the wall?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dang lights done been off.......... then on..........then off.......... on for now, but don't know for how long..........



stop blinking


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is someone playing with da switch on the wall?





hdm03 said:


> stop blinking


busted............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> incase anyone was wondering Mud made it out of GC alive.. i just seen him in myspace



Glad he's all right  for Mud!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Keebs, just had a customer come in and tell me it was ROUGH in your neck of the woods


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dang lights done been off.......... then on..........then off.......... on for now, but don't know for how long..........





Sorry, I`m retired...still love ya though...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2014)

I dont see how
They workin mud today


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, just had a customer come in and tell me it was ROUGH in your neck of the woods



Did he super size his fries?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 20, 2014)

Ya'll  have a good weekend , i'm leaving, i'm whooped.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's EE ??  Gonna eat at Peggy's in Wrens.




Well Dang, Dang, and Double Dang.  I would have loved to have been able to eat lunch with you and Miss Dawn today at Peggy's in Wrens.  I was just too busy today trying to get all of my work done that I was gone the wrong way because I was over in South Carolina around lunchtime today unfortunately.  

I got so busy that I still haven't eaten anything but a pack of Lance peanut butter crackers since early this morning.  Now wonder my backbone seems to be touching my bellybutton !!!  I need something really good to eat for Lunch/Supper today.  Any suggestions???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

fluffy gonna float home


----------



## Keebs (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, just had a customer come in and tell me it was ROUGH in your neck of the woods


Yeah, guys just came in & said tree's were down a couple of blocks from me, road blocked off, co-worker had a pecan tree take down most of her back fence............. it weren't too bad here, but further in town it got that way.......


Nicodemus said:


> Sorry, I`m retired...still love ya though...


 and I still love you too!


mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll  have a good weekend , i'm leaving, i'm whooped.


have a good'un Fluffy!

Think I'll shut it down too, to, two!
Bye Leroy!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> fluffy gonna float home



It's been a couple of hours since he last ate; i bet he's starving


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

bout that time


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Shocking News!!!! 

Nic don't mess wiff lectricity no mo!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

C ya hdmO3!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

later chief hole; nancy and k936


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 20, 2014)

love ya'll long time


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Lawd it's HOT outside!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> love ya'll long time



all day everyday all night long


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> all day everyday all night long



lil bit, sometimes, everyonce in a while


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lil bit, sometimes, everyonce in a while



hfh+=standoffish


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

hdm, tell the wife I said Hello, and if she needs anything, anything at all, just give me a holla!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Been about 8-10 days since we had any rain here......dryin up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

its been dry here...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

hfh?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Raining


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Quack's back!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> umkay back to primary and mercy it sure felt better in the mtns.




I'm gonna get with you on this !!!  





Keebs said:


> dang lights done been off.......... then on..........then off.......... on for now, but don't know for how long..........





hdm03 said:


> stop blinking










EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well Dang, Dang, and Double Dang.  I would have loved to have been able to eat lunch with you and Miss Dawn today at Peggy's in Wrens.  I was just too busy today trying to get all of my work done that I was gone the wrong way because I was over in South Carolina around lunchtime today unfortunately.
> 
> I got so busy that I still haven't eaten anything but a pack of Lance peanut butter crackers since early this morning.  Now wonder my backbone seems to be touching my bellybutton !!!  I need something really good to eat for Lunch/Supper today.  Any suggestions???




You KNOW Ms Peggy serves suppa ???  Cheekun livers/gizzards,  quail and grits and a buncha other stuff!!





Jeff C. said:


> Lawd it's HOT outside!




It was 98 degrees according to Dawn's Yukon on the way home.  I don't think I'll ever bushhawg. 




Jeff C. said:


> Quack's back!





Yep, Dawns laying on the couch watching "Lucy" grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Gully washer here!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Gully washer here!






Whatchu doin next Mon, or Tues ???


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2014)

My Cuz got her buck back from the taxidermist today. She shot this one last season.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice buck , good lookin gal !!! Met her at the Blast a few years ago !!! 





Nicodemus is SO grouchy, when he was born he slapped the Doctor back . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Nice buck , good lookin gal !!! Met her at the Blast a few years ago !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Tried to cut him with my pocket knife, but he stayed just outa reach


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchu doin next Mon, or Tues ???



Nuttin, what you got up your sleeve? 



Nicodemus said:


> My Cuz got her buck back from the taxidermist today. She shot this one last season.



Beautiful buck and young lady!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 20, 2014)

Nice deer.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin, what you got up your sleeve?
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful buck and young lady!





You gonna stand me up too ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 20, 2014)

Gotta run, will holla atcha later Chiefholebro !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna stand me up too ???



Not if you get all gussied up like you did for derthole!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta run, will holla atcha later Chiefholebro !!



Sure thing DOC... I'll be back later!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

Read that PM I sent you when you come back, Quack.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 20, 2014)

Im here


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 20, 2014)

lms is here....


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 21, 2014)

Good wee hr morning!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

good wheeee sat morning


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 21, 2014)

Gobblin,

Thanks for the waiting coffee this morning because I surely need some to help me get awake.  I am going up to my property in the country this morning and check on things and hopefully not get too overheated in the process.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Read that PM I sent you when you come back, Quack.





PM returned !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

morning Quack.

just walked around and the grass sure needs cut.   especially before the rain comes M/T.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good wee hr morning!!!!!!



Uh Ohhhh! Somebody not sleeping? Morning sunshine!



gobbleinwoods said:


> good wheeee sat morning



Mornin....I'm up and partaking!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin,
> 
> Thanks for the waiting coffee this morning because I surely need some to help me get awake.  I am going up to my property in the country this morning and check on things and hopefully not get too overheated in the process.



Mornin.....I pulled a Mike and rolled back over for a couple extra this mornin



Hooked On Quack said:


> PM returned !!



 Mornin Hoss!



gobbleinwoods said:


> morning Quack.
> 
> just walked around and the grass sure needs cut.   especially before the rain comes M/T.



I've just got some spots that still need cutting.


----------



## cramer (Jun 21, 2014)

good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

well chief when the dew is gone I plan to get on it before the afternoon heat sets in.

hello cramer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

cramer said:


> good morning



Mornin neighbor!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2014)

Breakfast sammich, piece 'o kuntray ham and some scrambled eggs, meant to put a slice 'o mater on it and forgot !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> well chief when the dew is gone I plan to get on it before the afternoon heat sets in.
> 
> hello cramer



It takes til about 10:00 am or later round here to dry up we've got so many big oaks and pecans gobblin. There's a few spots that you can start on a little earlier while you wait on the rest to dry off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Breakfast sammich, piece 'o kuntray ham and some scrambled eggs, meant to put a slice 'o mater on it and forgot !!
> 
> 
> View attachment 792203



Dang it man!


----------



## cramer (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the coffee G
I was gonna say something profound, at least I thinks I was, but forgot what it was
Mornin' Chief


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

cramer said:


> Thanks for the coffee G
> I was gonna say something profound, at least I thinks I was, but forgot what it was
> Mornin' Chief



profound

I am checking to see what thread this is.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 21, 2014)

Morning


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uh Ohhhh! Somebody not sleeping?
> 
> Howdy Jeff fa fa that is just our normal wake up call time, he sleeps very well and is an excellent baby!!!!! Acts nothing like his daddy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Mornin


The pool is OPEN! Come on ova.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> The pool is OPEN! Come on ova.



Don't tempt me!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't tempt me!



Git ova here. You aint got nothin  better to do. 

Juss floatin in da pool.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2014)

Mandy gotz on her thong !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Git ova here. You aint got nothin  better to do.
> 
> Juss floatin in da pool.



I gotz to get over there soon! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy gotz on her thong !!



Bet hornet does too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

Pool Quang ^^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

Got some stuff to do....bbl!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

So much for that....started raining. Quit now, but still threatenin. Just did get the boat in the garage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2014)

Waitin on 7pm, gonna nuke some poke roast, peas and green beans .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Waitin on 7pm, gonna nuke some poke roast, peas and green beans .



Heard dat.....don't look at da clock, it'll go by much quicker. I hated those 12 hr shifts, but loved my days off because of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

How's it hangin dert?


----------



## rydert (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> How's it hangin dert?



Blistered ......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> Blistered ......






Kinda glad you did stand me up . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

rydert said:


> Blistered ......





Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda glad you did stand me up . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

yard+ mowed, gave up on the plumbing drip; it is not bad and could not break the fitting loose but the cpvc sure did want 2, too, tu, to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yard+ mowed, gave up on the plumbing drip; it is not bad and could not break the fitting loose but the cpvc sure did want 2, too, tu, to.



Outdoor drip?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2014)

5 mo hrs . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 5 mo hrs . . .



Downhill side.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Outdoor drip?



nope.  hawt, haught, hot water in a small cramped spare bedroom's bath.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jun 21, 2014)

I did NOT apply sunscreen to the proper places with my new thong


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 21, 2014)

Tired daddy here.  Trimmed the red tips..  took 5 truck loads of  trimmings off.  Then cut the yatds..  NOT in a nanner hammock


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nope.  hawt, haught, hot water in a small cramped spare bedroom's bath.



Plumbing can be a major pain in da rear! 



Hornet22 said:


> I did NOT apply sunscreen to the proper places with my new thong



You and dert! No No:





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Tired daddy here.  Trimmed the red tips..  took 5 truck loads of  trimmings off.  Then cut the yatds..  NOT in a nanner hammock



Suck it up....BIG DADDY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> I did NOT apply sunscreen to the proper places with my new thong





Rub some habernero on the burnt places, eases the pain...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rub some habernero on the burnt places, eases the pain...



They always cookin sumpin in da cafe 356!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Plumbing can be a major pain in da rear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really don't like working on plumbing in tight can't get leverage places.  Especially when the cabinet edge is digging into your shoulder.   rant over.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I really don't like working on plumbing in tight can't get leverage places.  Especially when the cabinet edge is digging into your shoulder.   rant over.



Get up in there and dang near have to get someone to drag ya back out!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Get up in there and dang near have to get someone to drag ya back out!



wondering about hitting the shut off with a little heat to see if that would loosen it up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 21, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Get up in there and dang near have to get someone to drag ya back out!



fluffy wouldn't fit in this cabinet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> wondering about hitting the shut off with a little heat to see if that would loosen it up.



I was thinkin about that earlier, just warm it, not to hot.



gobbleinwoods said:


> fluffy wouldn't fit in this cabinet.



 for fluffy 


mud? ^^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2014)

'Bout to wrap this one up !!  Good evening ya'll !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 21, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout to wrap this one up !!  Good evening ya'll !!



Later QuackbrO....lockrdown!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 21, 2014)

Toooo much sun today. Darker than a knee grow. Quack  would love it out here. Got Neildiamond on.lol h22 left.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 21, 2014)

Quiet here  got a little rain tho....  thankfully


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2014)

Clear and dry here.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 22, 2014)

Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers.  Now send some cool air my way.......please !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers.  Now send some cool air my way.......please !!!!



Would you rather have hot coffee?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

Back at work, hope erybody's having a great weekend !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Back at work, hope erybody's having a great weekend !!



debating on how much and what to do today.   

is the mine up and running?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> debating on how much and what to do today.
> 
> is the mine up and running?






They shut the plant down Friday at 3pm, shut mining operation down last night at 2am, won't start back up until Tuesday.  Business is really bad, lots of people losing time.  Fortunately I have to be here regardless, makes a looooooong day with nothing to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2014)

Moanin....stayed up wayy too late last night, couldn't sleep. Went back to sleep after wakin up @ 7:00 for a couple hrs.

Now I'm like gobblin......what to do?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> They shut the plant down Friday at 3pm, shut mining operation down last night at 2am, won't start back up until Tuesday.  Business is really bad, lots of people losing time.  Fortunately I have to be here regardless, makes a looooooong day with nothing to do.



Kinda sounds like my job in the winter.  Veru vergy slow noone to talk to, just plain dull


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin....stayed up wayy too late last night, couldn't sleep. Went back to sleep after wakin up @ 7:00 for a couple hrs.
> 
> Now I'm like gobblin......what to do?



I be gardening.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda sounds like my job in the winter.  Veru vergy slow noone to talk to, just plain dull



You have the weather to watch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

Washed the company truck, hosed off the control room floor, defrosted the freezer and mopped/cleaned the bathroom, guess I'll finish up my book now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I be gardening.



I hand weeded most of mine the other day. I reckon I'll be pullin my skwash and zookeeny purty soon, powdery mildew....again. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Washed the company truck, hosed off the control room floor, defrosted the freezer and mopped/cleaned the bathroom, guess I'll finish up my book now.



Whatcha readin?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I hand weeded most of mine the other day. I reckon I'll be pullin my skwash and zookeeny purty soon, powdery mildew....again.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha readin?





"Lee Child's,"  A Wanted Man.  It's a Jack Reacher novel, all his stuff is GOOD !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "Lee Child's,"  A Wanted Man.  It's a Jack Reacher novel, all his stuff is GOOD !!!



Never read any of his stuff....sounds good. I read a little about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2014)

Might ride over to brother's.....ain't got nothin else to do! Get the Jag out of the house or out from behind the lawn mower.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I hand weeded most of mine the other day. I reckon I'll be pullin my skwash and zookeeny purty soon, powdery mildew....again.
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha readin?



I have just quit planting skwash and zookeeny for the last to, 2, tu, teaux, two years due to moth that bores the roots.  I have tried everything to kill them but no they keep getting them.   Funny but they don't seem to get the winter squish like acorn or butternut.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I have just quit planting skwash and zookeeny for the last to, 2, tu, teaux, two years due to moth that bores the roots.  I have tried everything to kill them but no they keep getting them.   Funny but they don't seem to get the winter squish like acorn or butternut.



Never had trouble with those, just the squash beetles and powdery mildew.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Never had trouble with those, just the squash beetles and powdery mildew.





After all the $$$ and hard work building the hog pen/fence and you ain't reaping the benefits ???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After all the $$$ and hard work building the hog pen/fence and you ain't reaping the benefits ???



He has kept the hogs out.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

Hiya Charlie, how ya feeling nowadays ??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

kangCharlie


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Charlie, how ya feeling nowadays ??



Walk bout a half mile a day Quack, but I am still pretty weak.
Howdy Gobblein


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 22, 2014)

Chief said this was a thread of quality conversation.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 22, 2014)

Ill try to have a legitimate conversation.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 22, 2014)

Everyone left. I know how lonely it is to be a lonely Facebook chic.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Had a Sunday afternoon nap.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had a Sunday afternoon nap.





Sounds good to me . .


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had a Sunday afternoon nap.


I need a hammock on my front porch, talk about snoozin, with the rain on the tin roof............. man................. BUT waiting for the next break to unload my new grill I splurged on at Home Depot in Albany yesterday, first brand new grill I have had in years, sporty little thing, even got me a side rack and a fold-able front one too, temperature gauge and a smoke stack!  I got 2 containers of leg quarters marinating in different recipes and one container with pork chops marinating.....
Afternoon Folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I need a hammock on my front porch, talk about snoozin, with the rain on the tin roof............. man................. BUT waiting for the next break to unload my new grill I splurged on at Home Depot in Albany yesterday, first brand new grill I have had in years, sporty little thing, even got me a side rack and a fold-able front one too, temperature gauge and a smoke stack!  I got 2 containers of leg quarters marinating in different recipes and one container with pork chops marinating.....
> Afternoon Folks!



When is supper?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When is supper?


 my luck, midnight...........
I'm stewing zucchini now for a casserole, got crook neck squash ready to go, think I'll freeze one or the other, think I'll grill some zucc's too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> my luck, midnight...........
> I'm stewing zucchini now for a casserole, got crook neck squash ready to go, think I'll freeze one or the other, think I'll grill some zucc's too!



Fire that grill up in the back of the truck if you must.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I need a hammock on my front porch, talk about snoozin, with the rain on the tin roof............. man................. BUT waiting for the next break to unload my new grill I splurged on at Home Depot in Albany yesterday, first brand new grill I have had in years, sporty little thing, even got me a side rack and a fold-able front one too, temperature gauge and a smoke stack!  I got 2 containers of leg quarters marinating in different recipes and one container with pork chops marinating.....
> Afternoon Folks!





Congrats on the grill lil N !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I need a hammock on my front porch, talk about snoozin, with the rain on the tin roof............. man................. BUT waiting for the next break to unload my new grill I splurged on at Home Depot in Albany yesterday, first brand new grill I have had in years, sporty little thing, even got me a side rack and a fold-able front one too, temperature gauge and a smoke stack!  I got 2 containers of leg quarters marinating in different recipes and one container with pork chops marinating.....
> Afternoon Folks!




Oh hey ya'll. Been floatin in da pool and watching golf.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh hey ya'll. Been floatin in da pool and watching golf.



Wheeeeeeee Wie?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

Less than 2 hrs before a ice cold Bud Light on the 22 mile ride home !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than 2 hrs before a ice cold Bud Light on the 22 mile ride home !!



Another one almost in the books.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another one almost in the books.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> After all the $$$ and hard work building the hog pen/fence and you ain't reaping the benefits ???



I'll get a little skwash and zookeeny before I yank them out 



gobbleinwoods said:


> He has kept the hogs out.



 



Migmack said:


> Chief said this was a thread of quality conversation.





Migmack said:


> Everyone left. I know how lonely it is to be a lonely Facebook chic.



See....toldja! 



Keebs said:


> I need a hammock on my front porch, talk about snoozin, with the rain on the tin roof............. man................. BUT waiting for the next break to unload my new grill I splurged on at Home Depot in Albany yesterday, first brand new grill I have had in years, sporty little thing, even got me a side rack and a fold-able front one too, temperature gauge and a smoke stack!  I got 2 containers of leg quarters marinating in different recipes and one container with pork chops marinating.....
> Afternoon Folks!



   

I can make it by midnight! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh hey ya'll. Been floatin in da pool and watching golf.



 

You gonna wind up with a thong stripe! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Less than 2 hrs before a ice cold Bud Light on the 22 mile ride home !!







gobbleinwoods said:


> Another one almost in the books.



Havin an Irish coffee and gettin fired up for some U.S. v Portugal World Cup.

Gonna throw down with some Bourbon/Asian pork for supper too!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 22, 2014)

Gotta stop and gas up my Jeep on the way home, the wife wants some boiled pnuts too . . 



Dang Jeep is killin me in gas $$, I need to find something else to drive back and forth to work.  18mpg ain't cuttin it for me.


Anybody looking to buy a nice lil Jeep Liberty Limited??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta stop and gas up my Jeep on the way home, the wife wants some boiled pnuts too . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can talk.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'll get a little skwash and zookeeny before I yank them out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H22 likes tan lines. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta stop and gas up my Jeep on the way home, the wife wants some boiled pnuts too . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brought home some Ocean water juss for that!  Best boiled peanuts EVA!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> We can talk.



You know if it's Quacks, it's gonna be well taking care of. That guy likes his "stuff".


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jun 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know if it's Quacks, it's gonna be well taking care of. That guy likes his "stuff".



What kind of stuff?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 22, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You know if it's Quacks, it's gonna be well taking care of. That guy likes his "stuff".



yep, it is probably 'better' than what i really want but we should at least have a meeting of the minds.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 22, 2014)

USA v Portugal=Great game, but a heartbreaker with seconds left to allow tie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> USA v Portugal=Great game, but a heartbreaker with seconds left to allow tie.



We should have blocked the extra point.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 22, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> USA v Portugal=Great game, but a heartbreaker with seconds left to allow tie.



yep.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Fire that grill up in the back of the truck if you must.


I pulled it under the "new/old" chicken pen & grilled away....... I'm liking it!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats on the grill lil N !!


I feel "up-town" now, dude!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh hey ya'll. Been floatin in da pool and watching golf.


I think I've *FINALLY* got my pool "juss right"!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta stop and gas up my Jeep on the way home, the wife wants some boiled pnuts too . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you 'sposed to be looking for me one too, remember?!?!


KyDawg said:


> We should have blocked the extra point.


Hey Charlie!!!!!!!! howudoing?????


----------



## Keebs (Jun 22, 2014)

no pics........... I"m stuffed.............g'nite..........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 22, 2014)

Keebs said:


> no pics........... I"m stuffed.............g'nite..........




G'night Darlin!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 23, 2014)

Happy Monday Morning to all of you drivelers.  The weekend surely seemed to disappear in a hurry.

I just need to get these sleep monsters out of my eyes so that I can read the newspaper now.  Hopefully a couple of cups of fresh brewed coffee will help accomplish that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

Who kept waking me up last night?  It was not a restful night.   

Well some strong cowboy coffee will get my motor running right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Happy Moanday!!! 

QuackbrO got another one whooped! 

Moanin EE and gobble!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Happy Moanday!!!
> 
> QuackbrO got another one whooped!
> 
> Moanin EE and gobble!



moanin back at ya' Chief *O*

get it done early, going to be hawt, haught, warm today before the rains start.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

Morning folks


Rough day yesterday and rougher night for lms and gage.  Poor fellas tummy is hurting him and hes been  real upset.  This is the first time he has cried when he wasnt sleepy, hungry or needed a diaper change.  Plus side his little tummy might be hurtong but those lungs are just fine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> moanin back at ya' Chief *O*
> 
> get it done early, going to be hawt, haught, warm today before the rains start.



Heard that.....I'll try if I can get moantivated.  Thankfully, I have a few indoor chores I can piddle with if I so desire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 
> Rough day yesterday and rougher night for lms and gage.  Poor fellas tummy is hurting him and hes been  real upset.  This is the first time he has cried when he wasnt sleepy, hungry or needed a diaper change.  Plus side his little tummy might be hurtong but those lungs are just fine.




Yep.....as long as he don't have a fever, let him wail and develop those lungs. 

What they don't understand at that age is, if they'd giggle instead of squall......they could toot. 

Mornin, bOOM bOOM.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 
> Rough day yesterday and rougher night for lms and gage.  Poor fellas tummy is hurting him and hes been  real upset.  This is the first time he has cried when he wasnt sleepy, hungry or needed a diaper change.  Plus side his little tummy might be hurtong but those lungs are just fine.



Did you keep pinching gage?   Bad daboom daboom.

Hope he feels better today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you keep pinching gage?   Bad daboom daboom.
> 
> Hope he feels better today.



10-4, hope he improves Big Daddy!

Gobble, have you ever grown any broccoli?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

'Mornin erybody !!!  Woke up at 2:30 last night and never could go back to sleep, gonna be a long day Tater..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, hope he improves Big Daddy!
> 
> Gobble, have you ever grown any broccoli?



Have 10 plants in this year.

Early crop or late crop but if you put it in early once you cut the big first head off then it will produce smaller side shoots all summer long.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin erybody !!!  Woke up at 2:30 last night and never could go back to sleep, gonna be a long day Tater..



sleep tight too2tuteauxtonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin erybody !!!  Woke up at 2:30 last night and never could go back to sleep, gonna be a long day Tater..



Wait a minute...I thought you worked all night last night. Days/nights.....can't keep up with your schedule 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Have 10 plants in this year.
> 
> Early crop or late crop but if you put it in early once you cut the big first head off then it will produce smaller side shoots all summer long.



Copy, never have grown it til this year. I've got a 9 plants, a couple are starting to get purty nice size heads on them. Didn't know when to cut them off, or what to expect afterward.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 23, 2014)

morning all


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Jag and I finally had our 1st deer attempt to visit the garden last night. Da fence held it at bay!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

karen936 said:


> morning all



Woof woof, karen.


----------



## karen936 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like it's going to be text day from MizT


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Here's an example:

MizT- Did you leave garage door open?

Me- No.

MizT- Why not, Jared's home alone.

Me- Read your question, and my reply.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

hdm?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

Happy Moanday folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Happy Moanday folks



Just let me know if there's anything I can do for you today, anything at all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just let me know if there's anything I can do for you today, anything at all.



oh wow


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> oh wow



hdm+


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks
> 
> 
> Rough day yesterday and rougher night for lms and gage.  Poor fellas tummy is hurting him and hes been  real upset.  This is the first time he has cried when he wasnt sleepy, hungry or needed a diaper change.  Plus side his little tummy might be hurtong but those lungs are just fine.


bless his heart............


Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....as long as he don't have a fever, let him wail and develop those lungs.
> 
> What they don't understand at that age is, if they'd giggle instead of squall......they could toot.
> 
> Mornin, bOOM bOOM.





Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Mornin erybody !!!  Woke up at 2:30 last night and never could go back to sleep, gonna be a long day Tater..


Didn't sleep too well myself........... tired todef!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Have 10 plants in this year.
> 
> Early crop or late crop but if you put it in early once you cut the big first head off then it will produce smaller side shoots all summer long.


I've tried it once............ when do ya plant the late crop?


karen936 said:


> morning all


mornin




Jeff C. said:


> Just let me know if there's anything I can do for you today, anything at all.


  
ok, gotta count da money.............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> bless his heart............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 If ya come up OVER a tad....cut me in! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Mronin, my knee grow!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like it's gonna be a slowwwwww day....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

Chief,  I cut the first heads when the little 'flowerettes' look like they are starting to open up.

Keebs,  If I put it in as a late crop, when the hottest part of the summer is over.   Broccoli doesn't like hot weather.  So late Aug/early Sept but keep it watered.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> If ya come up OVER a tad....cut me in!
> 
> 
> 
> Mronin, my knee grow!



 That's what my Diddy said yesterday when he saw me. And he pronounced it just like that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what my Diddy said yesterday when he saw me. And he pronounced it just like that.



Are you working on the lines again today watching Wimbledon?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

They are taking the baby to the hospital for xrays and blood work..  Going to make sure he hasnt got a blockage


----------



## karen936 (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are you working on the lines again today watching Wimbledon?


Sitting at da desk.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are taking the baby to the hospital for xrays and blood work..  Going to make sure he hasnt got a blockage





karen936 said:


> Morning


Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C Hole = very thoughtful


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are taking the baby to the hospital for xrays and blood work..  Going to make sure he hasnt got a blockage



Hope all is well, Louie!  for lil Gage!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Today is my son's 1st day on the job he was schooled in. He looked SO handsome in those scrubs and white tennis shoes this morning. I got up at 5:30 just to look at him. Yep. I'm pretty much prouder than a peacock.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wait a minute...I thought you worked all night last night. Days/nights.....can't keep up with your schedule
> 
> 
> 
> Copy, never have grown it til this year. I've got a 9 plants, a couple are starting to get purty nice size heads on them. Didn't know when to cut them off, or what to expect afterward.





I'm on dayzzzzzzz . . 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are taking the baby to the hospital for xrays and blood work..  Going to make sure he hasnt got a blockage




Hope all goes well Louie.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my son's 1st day on the job he was schooled in. He looked SO handsome in those scrubs and white tennis shoes this morning. I got up at 5:30 just to look at him. Yep. I'm pretty much prouder than a peacock.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are taking the baby to the hospital for xrays and blood work..  Going to make sure he hasnt got a blockage



hoping and knowing everything will be all right.  




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sitting at da desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Mornin



You have a desk out by the pool?   Good planning.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm on dayzzzzzzz . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These dayzzzz will pass.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> they are taking the baby to the hospital for xrays and blood work..  Going to make sure he hasnt got a blockage


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like it's gonna be a slowwwwww day....


I'm almost caught up.............. 


gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  I cut the first heads when the little 'flowerettes' look like they are starting to open up.
> 
> Keebs,  If I put it in as a late crop, when the hottest part of the summer is over.   Broccoli doesn't like hot weather.  So late Aug/early Sept but keep it watered.


 I may have to try it this year!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what my Diddy said yesterday when he saw me. And he pronounced it just like that.


all I've had time for is to clean mine out............ it's FINALLY crystal clear & pretty............. now to have the weather to enjoy it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are taking the baby to the hospital for xrays and blood work..  Going to make sure he hasnt got a blockage


   


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my son's 1st day on the job he was schooled in. He looked SO handsome in those scrubs and white tennis shoes this morning. I got up at 5:30 just to look at him. Yep. I'm pretty much prouder than a peacock.


Congrats Cman!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> You have a desk out by the pool?   Good planning.


 I told ya'll she was good like that!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my son's 1st day on the job he was schooled in. He looked SO handsome in those scrubs and white tennis shoes this morning. I got up at 5:30 just to look at him. Yep. I'm pretty much prouder than a peacock.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Today is my son's 1st day on the job he was schooled in. He looked SO handsome in those scrubs and white tennis shoes this morning. I got up at 5:30 just to look at him. Yep. I'm pretty much prouder than a peacock.



First of all....there ain't no  here. That's what makes this place so nice. 

More importantly..... Yippie yi yo kai yay for da boy! 

I know you proud! Congrats to him!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

13 years ago today I married my best friend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

Grats crickett


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

I bet you can see cricketts feet in her driver photo....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> First of all....there ain't no  here. That's what makes this place so nice.
> 
> More importantly..... Yippie yi yo kai yay for da boy!
> 
> I know you proud! Congrats to him!


I can't believe you said that. When he was a baby I would sing a little song and at the end I would say Yippie yi yo kia coyote Cody. 


Crickett said:


> 13 years ago today I married my best friend



Awwwwwwww.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> 13 years ago today I married my best friend



Congratulations!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet you can see cricketts feet in her driver photo....



 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't believe you said that. When he was a baby I would sing a little song and at the end I would say Yippie yi yo kia coyote Cody.
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwww.



I'm psychic!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats crickett



Thank you! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet you can see cricketts feet in her driver photo....







mrs. hornet22 said:


> I can't believe you said that. When he was a baby I would sing a little song and at the end I would say Yippie yi yo kia coyote Cody.
> 
> 
> Awwwwwwww.







Jeff C. said:


> Congratulations!



Thank you! 



Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2014)

Crickett, congratulations, and happy anniversary to you and your husband.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm psychic!



I know.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Crickett, congratulations, and happy anniversary to you and your husband.



Thank you Nic!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

incase yall forgot, its monday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> 13 years ago today I married my best friend





Congrats Kickett !! 






havin_fun_huntin said:


> I bet you can see cricketts feet in her driver photo....






Oh SNAP !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Hey Chief, somebody on my Sunday dinner thread wants to know how you make your squash boats . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> incase yall forgot, its monday






Jag planted a couple watermelon seeds in a big barrel like pot we have on the deck that we use for fresh herbs. We didn't know it, but when we found out I transpalnted the one we saw growing to the garden. About a week later we realized there was another one, but it never got transplanted, so it's still growing in there.

Somehow the subject came up about it yesterday between Jag and I while we were riding in the truck. Jokingly, I told him he will just have to sit a deck/patio chair next to the pot and let the watermelon sit in the chair as it grows. He got a good laugh out it, but I just happen to look out there just now and sure nuff.....he's got a chair sittin right next to it with the vine draped across the seat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

poor Jag


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag planted a couple watermelon seeds in a big barrel like pot we have on the deck that we use for fresh herbs. We didn't know it, but when we found out I transpalnted the one we saw growing to the garden. About a week later we realized there was another one, but it never got transplanted, so it's still growing in there.
> 
> Somehow the subject came up about it yesterday between Jag and I while we were riding in the truck. Jokingly, I told him he will just have to sit a deck/patio chair next to the pot and let the watermelon sit in the chair as it grows. He got a good laugh out it, but I just happen to look out there just now and sure nuff.....he's got a chair sittin right next to it with the vine draped across the seat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag planted a couple watermelon seeds in a big barrel like pot we have on the deck that we use for fresh herbs. We didn't know it, but when we found out I transpalnted the one we saw growing to the garden. About a week later we realized there was another one, but it never got transplanted, so it's still growing in there.
> 
> Somehow the subject came up about it yesterday between Jag and I while we were riding in the truck. Jokingly, I told him he will just have to sit a deck/patio chair next to the pot and let the watermelon sit in the chair as it grows. He got a good laugh out it, but I just happen to look out there just now and sure nuff.....he's got a chair sittin right next to it with the vine draped across the seat.






That boy just won't do !!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> 13 years ago today I married my best friend


Congrats to you both!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> incase yall forgot, its monday


oh hush!


Jeff C. said:


> Jag planted a couple watermelon seeds in a big barrel like pot we have on the deck that we use for fresh herbs. We didn't know it, but when we found out I transpalnted the one we saw growing to the garden. About a week later we realized there was another one, but it never got transplanted, so it's still growing in there.
> 
> Somehow the subject came up about it yesterday between Jag and I while we were riding in the truck. Jokingly, I told him he will just have to sit a deck/patio chair next to the pot and let the watermelon sit in the chair as it grows. He got a good laugh out it, but I just happen to look out there just now and sure nuff.....he's got a chair sittin right next to it with the vine draped across the seat.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats Kickett !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks & 



Jeff C. said:


> Jag planted a couple watermelon seeds in a big barrel like pot we have on the deck that we use for fresh herbs. We didn't know it, but when we found out I transpalnted the one we saw growing to the garden. About a week later we realized there was another one, but it never got transplanted, so it's still growing in there.
> 
> Somehow the subject came up about it yesterday between Jag and I while we were riding in the truck. Jokingly, I told him he will just have to sit a deck/patio chair next to the pot and let the watermelon sit in the chair as it grows. He got a good laugh out it, but I just happen to look out there just now and sure nuff.....he's got a chair sittin right next to it with the vine draped across the seat.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Congrats to you both!



Thank you!


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

Crickett said:


> 13 years ago today I married my best friend



Crickett=Cricket





congrats


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

hey everbody


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

hdm03?


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey everbody


uuummm, rydert?????


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jun 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey everbody



Hey dert


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

hey redirt


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> uuummm, rydert?????



yes?.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> hey everbody



Howdy dert! Still mad at me?


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy dert! Still mad at me?



Chief O

fer what?......do I need to go back and read?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy dert! Still mad at me?



How in the world could anybody be mad at Jeff fa fa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chief O
> 
> fer what?......do I need to go back and read?



Nah....How's da wife?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How in the world could anybody be mad at Jeff fa fa.



You ain't never met Jeff fa fa O den!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Chief, somebody on my Sunday dinner thread wants to know how you make your squash boats . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

dertgrow is in da house . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't never met Jeff fa fa O den!


_O_


Hooked On Quack said:


> dertgrow is in da house . .


No No:


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> yes?.............


howudoin?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> How in the world could anybody be mad at Jeff fa fa.


I know, right?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



10-4, somehow I missed your post.


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nah....How's da wife?



She and da baby girl is going to Jekyll Island for dance competition..........I ll tell her you asked about her


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> dertgrow is in da house . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

grilled chicken, shells and cheese and tater salad..  YMMY!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> grilled chicken, shells and cheese and tater salad..  YMMY!!!!





Any update on the boy


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> Crickett=Cricket
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  















 

Thanks!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?





rydert said:


> She and da baby girl is going to Jekyll Island for dance competition..........I ll tell her you asked about her





rydert said:


>


 what? I don't git nuttin?!?!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> grilled chicken, shells and cheese and tater salad..  YMMY!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Any update on the boy


 yeah, what sista asked...........


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> what? I don't git nuttin?!?!



i'll tell her you asked about her too,to,two,2,II, tu-tu


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Any update on the boy





Keebs said:


> yeah, what sista asked...........



Nothing yet.  LMS might be asleep and wont answer my text..


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nothing yet.  LMS might be asleep and wont answer my text..



or she could be just ignoring you..................


you do seem a little needy at times.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

nancy = needy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> or she could be just ignoring you..................
> 
> 
> you do seem a little needy at times.........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

mud?


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

I counted my cows from my couch today Ridert.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


>



That reminds me durt; tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I counted my cows from my couch today Ridert.



what about the racin' chickens?  did ya count them?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I counted my cows from my couch today Ridert.



Aft, Pops!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

Afternoon youngins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

howdy KyDmod


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

Beautiful day in the Bluegrass, but I would rather be in Georgia.


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I counted my cows from my couch today Ridert.


you got cows in yo house?


hdm03 said:


> That reminds me durt; tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means



......idjit


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> you got cows in yo house?
> 
> 
> ......idjit



My cows are house broke. They have broke the wife from walking around without her shoes on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows are house broke. They have broke the wife from walking around without her shoes on.



Do you have flat rocks inside incase of need?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

well, lms called.  Gages white blood count is high/low, I cant remember what she said.  Doc says he has an infection and they are going to put him in the hospital for 48 hours to be safe.  I think hes got a sinus infection or something cause he sounds kinda stuffed up.. atleast i sure hope so


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, lms called.  Gages white blood count is high/low, I cant remember what she said.  Doc says he has an infection and they are going to put him in the hospital for 48 hours to be safe.  I think hes got a sinus infection or something cause he sounds kinda stuffed up.. atleast i sure hope so



back to lovely Tifton?

hope they find the cause.   If it is an infection the wbc should be high.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, lms called.  Gages white blood count is high/low, I cant remember what she said.  Doc says he has an infection and they are going to put him in the hospital for 48 hours to be safe.  I think hes got a sinus infection or something cause he sounds kinda stuffed up.. atleast i sure hope so





Hope all will be ok, Louie. Ya`ll keep us informed. Prayers...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> back to lovely Tifton?
> 
> hope they find the cause.   If it is an infection the wbc should be high.



Nah, he is going to the hospital in Cordele.  Notmy choice but thats where his pediatrician makes his rounds


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, lms called.  Gages white blood count is high/low, I cant remember what she said.  Doc says he has an infection and they are going to put him in the hospital for 48 hours to be safe.  I think hes got a sinus infection or something cause he sounds kinda stuffed up.. atleast i sure hope so


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

Hope he is fine hfh.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

Well bring the rain.  A nice gentle one.  I just hand spread fertilizer that needs washed in.   It is definitely feels like summer out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Bout got Monday knocked out.

See ya'll in the A.M.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout got Monday knocked out.
> 
> See ya'll in the A.M.



Ditto on having mONDAY done.   What didn't get finished today will be there tomorrow.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> i'll tell her you asked about her too,to,two,2,II, tu-tu


  wait a minute................ oh well, ok!




KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins.


Hiya Charlie!


KyDawg said:


> My cows are house broke. They have broke the wife from walking around without her shoes on.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, lms called.  Gages white blood count is high/low, I cant remember what she said.  Doc says he has an infection and they are going to put him in the hospital for 48 hours to be safe.  I think hes got a sinus infection or something cause he sounds kinda stuffed up.. atleast i sure hope so


 bless his heart.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout got Monday knocked out.
> 
> See ya'll in the A.M.


 bye..................


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

Afternoon Keebs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Prayers for lil Gage.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

^^^^^^^  Well, well !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 23, 2014)

Quackang


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

Quack got it done.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon Keebs.


You feeling better?


Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^  Well, well !!


 look atchu!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 23, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You feeling better?
> 
> look atchu!



Yeah, I just cant eat or drink anything that taste good.


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, I just cant eat or drink anything that taste good.



yep, that happens to me when my wife cooks................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

They are doing a lumbar puncture  on the lil fella now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are doing a lumbar puncture  on the lil fella now.





OUCH !!  Po lil fella, I bet LMS is all to pieces .


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are doing a lumbar puncture  on the lil fella now.



dang...a spinal tap?




that's pretty serious


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are doing a lumbar puncture  on the lil fella now.



And your still at work; why?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> And your still at work; why?



because there is NOTHING i can do there except get in teh way.  LMS has family up there with her.  Right now its just test.  If it becomes something I feel i need to be there for Ill be there


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

rydert said:


> you got cows in yo house?
> 
> 
> ......idjit



No, he has his couch in da back of da truck!



havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, lms called.  Gages white blood count is high/low, I cant remember what she said.  Doc says he has an infection and they are going to put him in the hospital for 48 hours to be safe.  I think hes got a sinus infection or something cause he sounds kinda stuffed up.. atleast i sure hope so



Shoot man! Hope he improves soon.



Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^^^^^  Well, well !!



Aww Hail! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are doing a lumbar puncture  on the lil fella now.



Get well soon, lil Gage! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> OUCH !!  Po lil fella, I bet LMS is all to pieces .



X2


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> because there is NOTHING i can do there except get in teh way.  LMS has family up there with her.  Right now its just test.  If it becomes something I feel i need to be there for Ill be there



To bad the lil feller isn't in Tifton; that would make him feel better......it's beautiful there!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Yeah, I just cant eat or drink anything that taste good.


 I need that to happen to me!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are doing a lumbar puncture  on the lil fella now.


 dang, poor baby!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> To bad the lil feller isn't in Tifton; that would make him feel better......it's beautiful there!!


yeah but LMS count stand another day at the Tifton hospital.


Keebs said:


> I need that to happen to me!
> 
> dang, poor baby!!!!!!



I know


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

count stand?  she likes to stand and count?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> count stand?  she likes to stand and count?



she cant sit and count, much less stand and count


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are doing a lumbar puncture  on the lil fella now.



Jag had one when he was a baby, they thought he may have encephalitis. Turned out he had a double ear infection.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

prayers sent


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

click


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Gotta take Jag to bowlin....CYL! :cheers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

spinal tap came back cloud.. doing cultures now


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> click



They hard to get into! Unless you know somebody real well.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

clack


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

Later Chief...........


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

clique..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 23, 2014)

re-durt?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Crap, just got news I'll be workin 8 straight 12 hr days this week. 


Oh well, he'd do it for me.


----------



## rydert (Jun 23, 2014)

accidently.......but i'll take it

Kang!!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> spinal tap came back cloud.. doing cultures now





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, just got news I'll be workin 8 straight 12 hr days this week.
> 
> 
> Oh well, he'd do it for me.


daaaaannngggggggg..............


Ok, I'm outta here too, don't know where Mud's been today, guess I might better ride by & see if he's hidin at the farm....... 
BYE LEROY!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

they are checking for meningitis.  GOnne have to re-run all his test again in 4 hours.  They got him on an IV, also said his sodium was low.   The docs scales said 7lbs 4 oz.  hospital scaled said 6lbs 1 oz...


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> well, lms called.  Gages white blood count is high/low, i cant remember what she said.  Doc says he has an infection and they are going to put him in the hospital for 48 hours to be safe.  I think hes got a sinus infection or something cause he sounds kinda stuffed up.. Atleast i sure hope so





havin_fun_huntin said:


> they are doing a lumbar puncture  on the lil fella now.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> spinal tap came back cloud.. Doing cultures now





havin_fun_huntin said:


> they are checking for meningitis.  Gonne have to re-run all his test again in 4 hours.  They got him on an iv, also said his sodium was low.   The docs scales said 7lbs 4 oz.  Hospital scaled said 6lbs 1 oz...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 23, 2014)

Im out folks, thanks everyone for the prayers.  Ill try to update tonight or in the morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> they are checking for meningitis.  GOnne have to re-run all his test again in 4 hours.  They got him on an IV, also said his sodium was low.   The docs scales said 7lbs 4 oz.  hospital scaled said 6lbs 1 oz...








Keep us informed Louie.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Dang, my next check will have 80hrs straight time and 52hrs OT.  



Looking at no less than 60hrs NEXT week on the midnight shift . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, my next check will have 80hrs straight time and 52hrs OT.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at no less than 60hrs NEXT week on the midnight shift . . .



Just got a check in the mail from 4 weeks ago, got double time for one day of 18 hrs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

I can't believe there's no WiFi at the bowling alley.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got a check in the mail from 4 weeks ago, got double time for one day of 18 hrs.






You AND Jag are gonna be MILLIONARES !!!! 




Guess I shouldn't be complaining and be proud and fortunate enough to have a good job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You AND Jag are gonna be MILLIONARES !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried to reply to you about 10 times while at the bowling alley. I don't know what was going on, but my phone was acting up for some reason. 

Anyway, I was pleasantly surprised to see that I was paid double time for that entire day. And yes, I hate leaving to go out of town, but I'm sure glad I've got it and have the opportunity to go when I do.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Boy just called after his first day on the job. 12 hour shift. Says he LOVES it. So proud Mama. Pic taken at 5:15 this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Boy just called after his first day on the job. 12 hour shift. Says he LOVES it. So proud Mama. Pic taken at 5:15 this morning.



He sho does look proud.....Good for him!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you all for praying for our sweet boy.... Doctor should be here soon to talk to us some more


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Thank you all for praying for our sweet boy.... Doctor should be here soon to talk to us some more



He's like one ours now, lms. Hope all is well.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He sho does look proud.....Good for him!



Oh lawd. He's done got nurses lovin all up on him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh lawd. He's done got nurses lovin all up on him.



Nuttin wrong wit dat!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 23, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin wrong wit dat!



His girl aint  gonna like it. You know Jag gets all the girls. H22 given him some talkin to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 23, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> His girl aint  gonna like it. You know Jag gets all the girls. H22 given him some talkin to.



Uh Oh!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 23, 2014)

We are Going to macon


----------



## Crickett (Jun 23, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> We are Going to macon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

Some of yall may know.  I'm not sure what lms has shared on fb but gaged tested positive for menengitis.  We are sure if it is viral or bacterial at this point.  The lab work hasn't grown any bacteria yet but that may change.  We are waiting on an ambulance to take him to macon.  Lms or myself will update when we can


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

lots of prayers for Gage and parents.  

well it is time for coffee and I think I will make a bunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll take a couple gallons of that gobble


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'll take a couple gallons of that gobble



you have as much as you want I can make more.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

We just made it to macon at the children's hospital.   Little fella is starting to eat more.  Still a little fussy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We just made it to macon at the children's hospital.   Little fella is starting to eat more.  Still a little fussy



Macon is so lovely at night






when you can't see past the windshield.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

Haha.  It'll never be as beautiful as tifton.  Ask hdm03


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

Can any city match Tifton?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Can any city match Tifton?


As far as I'm concerned every other small town in America is more beautiful than tifton.  Just don't tell hdm..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 24, 2014)

Plenty of early morning Prayers being sent from over in this part of Georgia for GAGE, HFH, and LMS as well.

I surely hope the little fellow can bounce back and put this kind of nightmare way behind him so that he can get back on his normal routine and not have any further problems.

Gobblin, I will be glad to partake of a couple of cups of that fresh brewed liquid that comes forth from your never ending Java fountain.  I'm watching the weather map right now and hope that I can get about 5 hours of work done in about 3 hours this morning.  Problem is that I can't process this order when there is measurable  moisture in the atmosphere.    

Will try to catch up with ya'll later.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

hey boom boom,  have you gotten checked in?  lms caught you checking out the nurses yet?  has a doc checked out gage yet?


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey boom boom,  have you gotten checked in?  lms caught you checking out the nurses yet?  has a doc checked out gage yet?



any word?...........haven't seen anything on FB


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey boom boom,  have you gotten checked in?  lms caught you checking out the nurses yet?  has a doc checked out gage yet?



Yeah he was technically checked in before we got here.  Him and lms are asleep right now.  He appears to be some better judging by his temperment and appetite. I'll get back with yall on the nurses


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 24, 2014)

Prayers for ya`ll, in particular the little one.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Some of yall may know.  I'm not sure what lms has shared on fb but gaged tested positive for menengitis.  We are sure if it is viral or bacterial at this point.  The lab work hasn't grown any bacteria yet but that may change.  We are waiting on an ambulance to take him to macon.  Lms or myself will update when we can



Many prayers for Gage, including You and Carrie, Louie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

Mornin folks!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Morning y'all. Leroy i had Mrs. V lookin for ya'll last night then i found out Gage was already on his way to Macon. Prayers from us. Hope lil man is better soon. Need anything holler.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

Sending out positive thoughts for lil Gage


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

for little Gauge and Mom and Dad. First thing on my mind when I woke up this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> for little Gauge and Mom and Dad. First thing on my mind when I woke up this mornin.



There's another thread in the campfire too!


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2014)

poor little Gage!!!!! And Mama & Daddy too!   

Mornin Folks!


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks everybody for the thoughts and prayers we have no update yet ....just please continue to pray for our little sweet brave boy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> poor little Gage!!!!! And Mama & Daddy too!
> 
> Mornin Folks!



Mornin Keebsy!



little miss sunshine said:


> Thanks everybody for the thoughts and prayers we have no update yet ....just please continue to pray for our little sweet brave boy



Multiple prayers sent yall's way! I had stated the other day that Jared had a spinal tap when he was a very young infant for possible encephalitis. It was not encephalitis, it was also meningitis. Fortunately, his came back negative and it was a double ear infection. 

Still very scary considering he had 105* temperature and had been going into convulsions. 

Sounds like yall were on top of this and got it diagnosed rather quickly.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Keebsy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a very helpless feeling for u


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> It is a very helpless feeling for u



Yes it is!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

lms, how do you spell your name again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

Hope QuackmeisterbrO got a good night's sleep last night!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

mud? hdm? dertO?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

lms


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We just made it to macon at the children's hospital.   Little fella is starting to eat more.  Still a little fussy





Ya'll hang in there Louie, you got alot of folks praying and thinking about ya'll, update when you get a chance.  You and Kerri be sure and take good care of yourselves too !!




'Mornin erybody, gonna be a long week.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> lms, how do you spell your name again?




Kerri.




Jeff C. said:


> Hope QuackmeisterbrO got a good night's sleep last night!





Thanks man, I DID !!!  Went to bed at 10:30 and didn't move until 5:45  !!!  Feel GOOD this morning !!!  Gonna start mining operation shortly !!  Took a Benadryl and half a Dramamene last night around 10ish.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> lms, how do you spell your name again?



Kerri, but Jeff fa fa I will answer to Dang near anything


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll hang in there Louie, you got alot of folks praying and thinking about ya'll, update when you get a chance.  You and Kerri be sure and take good care of yourselves too !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you we will keep updating as we know anything


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kerri.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



little miss sunshine said:


> Kerri, but Jeff fa fa I will answer to Dang near anything



I should be able to remember that, MizT is Teri, just substitute a K and + an r

lms=Teri-T+K+r


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff may be hooked on quack


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff may be hooked on quack



He spun out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He spun out.





Kinda came outta left field with that one didnt he ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I should be able to remember that, MizT is Teri, just substitute a K and + an r
> 
> lms=Teri-T+K+r



That made my head hurt.


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff may be hooked on quack





mrs. hornet22 said:


> He spun out.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda came outta left field with that one didnt he ??



I had to read it three times before I figured it out......what's that say about me?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

I like rithmatic!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

bama's back!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

I like wreeding


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I like rithmatic!



I'd say...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C.+rithmatic
Jeff C. - spelling LMS's name
Jeff C= spun out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I like wreeding



Hope your family is getting some rest.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Short Attention Span Theatre presents......
The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly

The Good: 
had a great time in Mississippi. Caught 23 Catfish between 2-7 pounds and about 35 or so bream, met with some old Perfusion school classmates, and got the education points for my medical license. Ate a lot of good food at area restaurants, and found a few things at Bass Pro Shop in Pearl.
The Bad:
Sunday morning started out okay with finishing up the seminar. We went to pack up and get going after class, and i discovered that my cooler was leaking around the stopper. I put some napkins underneath and we hit the road just in time to run into major Thunderstorms all the way thru mississippi and most of Alabama. Made a side trip to Bass Pro in Prattville, Al. to find a repair kit for the cooler stopper/ assembly.
The Ugly:
 The ice water in the cooler had turned into fish slime water by late afternoon. The parts i bought at bass Pro didn't fit my particular make of cooler, but it at least slowed the water flow. I drained as much water as i could into the Cracker Barrel parking lot and replaced the ice. The leak was a lot worse than i thought and had the back of Bubbette's Rav4 carpet was soaked. The smell got worse as the day progressed and by late Sunday night we were rolling the windows down. Monday morning, she took the car to the local car wash and they said it'll take two days to get MOST of the stank out of the carpet. She aint happy wif me right now....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

Keebs has to work now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Jeff C.+rithmatic
> Jeff C. - spelling LMS's name
> Jeff C= spun out.



Jeff C.=dizzy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

Well new possible issue.  They say worse case its menengitus (sp?). Best case at this point is possible staph.  It's its staph they said he would be pretty much better soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Short Attention Span Theatre presents......
> The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
> 
> The Good:
> ...


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

stanky fish car..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well new possible issue.  They say worse case its menengitus (sp?). Best case at this point is possible staph.  It's its staph they said he would be pretty much better soon


If it Viral Men........ it just has to run its course, right?? 


rydert said:


> stanky fish car..............



Crap


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I should be able to remember that, MizT is Teri, just substitute a K and + an r
> 
> lms=Teri-T+K+r



You know I am blonde and running on no sleep right? I am lost lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> You know I am blonde and running on no sleep right? I am lost lol



Let me simplify..... Teri-T+K=Keri, Keri+r= Kerri, Kerri=lms


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

that didn't help; i still don't get it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> You know I am blonde and running on no sleep right? I am lost lol


bless your heart, ain't nothing worse than not knowing........... honey, my heart is with you and prayers constant, ya'll are not alone, no matter how it might feel.

Jeff fa fa, you have no idea, I've been working my rear-end OFF this morning & just got a breather before the next wave of issues start.......... I'll be checking in, I've done had a phone call that I had BEST report any updates on little Mr. Gage as soon as I heard about them!  I just said "Yes Sir!"


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that didn't help; i still don't get it



Maybe if he would post pics it would help


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> that didn't help; i still don't get it



rydirt got stanky car, you should be able to get this.



Keebs said:


> bless your heart, ain't nothing worse than not knowing........... honey, my heart is with you and prayers constant, ya'll are not alone, no matter how it might feel.
> 
> Jeff fa fa, you have no idea, I've been working my rear-end OFF this morning & just got a breather before the next wave of issues start.......... I'll be checking in, I've done had a phone call that I had BEST report any updates on little Mr. Gage as soon as I heard about them!  I just said "Yes Sir!"



Keebs+work=no rear end


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> rydirt got stanky car, you should be able to get this.
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs+work=no rear end


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

ridurt needs to stop dating those waffle house waitresses


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> rydirt got stanky car, you should be able to get this.
> 
> 
> 
> Keebs+work=no rear end


 and it's flat enough as it is!


mudracing101 said:


>


oh hush!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ridurt needs to stop dating those waffle house waitresses



Wait... what??


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ridurt needs to stop dating those waffle house waitresses



that's where my wife works


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> that's where my wife works



pics?


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait... what??



I know...right.....hdm03 is hurtful


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> pics?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

I love the wafflehouse


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

dirt...tell her I'd like a ham & cheese omelette wiff hashbrowns scattered, smothered, diced, and peppered, toast and two jelly's wiff a large chocolate milk.....coffee while I wait, please.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> dirt...tell her I'd like a ham & cheese omelette wiff hashbrowns scattered, smothered, diced, and peppered, toast and two jelly's wiff a large chocolate milk.....coffee while I wait, please.



Dirt..... just tell her i said Hey.


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

jeff c. said:


> pics?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 792719



Does your wife know about this???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 792719



 

Well, Helllo there Mrs. Dert!


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Does your wife know about this???



what do you mean?....

oh, she said to tell you hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> what do you mean?....
> 
> oh, she said to tell you hey



Woo Hoo


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

dert+ mrs dert=bootyful kids.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Ya'll aint right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll aint right.



Ya'll=U2!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> dert+ mrs dert=bootyful kids.


I didnt get it , but then i did



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll aint right.



 Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ya'll=U2!



Speakin of,,, Jeffro, tell Mrz. T i said hey


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I didnt get it , but then i did
> 
> 
> 
> Hey



dert still 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







mudracing101 said:


> Speakin of,,, Jeffro, tell Mrz. T i said hey



Will do Mudro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Short Attention Span Theatre presents......
> The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
> 
> The Good:
> ...





Typical Pookie trip . . at least you didn't hurt yourself, or anyone else.  Bubbette = "that new car smell."





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well new possible issue.  They say worse case its menengitus (sp?). Best case at this point is possible staph.  It's its staph they said he would be pretty much better soon




Well that's better news !!! 





Keebs said:


> bless your heart, ain't nothing worse than not knowing........... honey, my heart is with you and prayers constant, ya'll are not alone, no matter how it might feel.
> 
> Jeff fa fa, you have no idea, I've been working my rear-end OFF this morning & just got a breather before the next wave of issues start.......... I'll be checking in, I've done had a phone call that I had BEST report any updates on little Mr. Gage as soon as I heard about them!  I just said "Yes Sir!"





pics of rear-end . . 




Jeff C. said:


> pics?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Typical Pookie trip . . at least you didn't hurt yourself, or anyone else.  Bubbette = "that new car smell."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quack. Tell her i said Hey!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2014)

Whatchaya'll gotz fo dinna ???


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Checkers Baconzilla.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Typical Pookie trip . . at least you didn't hurt yourself, or anyone else.  Bubbette = "that new car smell."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cravin flung!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> View attachment 792719



She's a lot taller than i expected


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

rhbama3=stanky car
Mud=hey
Quack=tell her I say hey too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

Probly go with meatball sub again from last night.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Cravin flung!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

Pookie.....Ozium, try it.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

fried chicken, mushed tater and pintos


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

If I smoked; I would smoke Camel cigarettes


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Pookie.....Ozium, try it.



I also heard to peel an apple and let it sit in the car till it drys out completely. They say the apple will absorb all odors.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> If I smoked; I would smoke Camel cigarettes



I don't get it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> rhbama3=stanky car
> Mud=hey
> Quack=tell her I say hey too.










Stoopid dog just puked on the floor with me trying to eat some DRY ribs . . .



Pookie remove carpet and wash, or dry coffee grinds, OR how about some of that No Scent spray ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't get it!



Me either.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't get it!



me neither


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

or either


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me either.



I got it


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> me?



Yep.


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> dert still



oh I got it........people be always sayin jokes like that to me and my wife..............


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

Wonder if Mud gets this?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Dert=x2


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dert=x2


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2014)

Got treated to Rancho Grande' again, another set of friends appreciative of my fine dining selection!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

Ok folks here is the diagnosis.  It is a staph form of bacterial menengitis.  We got 4 to 6 weeks of strong meds.  They felt as tho we caught it very soon and there is a good chsnce there will be no brain damage.  Thats not a given tho.   All his vitals are good and thery see no swelling  or buulgin in his soft spot.  Please keep praying for him and lms.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok folks here is the diagnosis.  It is a staph form of bacterial menengitis.  We got 4 to 6 weeks of strong meds.  They felt as tho we caught it very soon and there is a good chsnce there will be no brain damage.  Thats not a given tho.   All his vitals are good and thery see no swelling  or buulgin in his soft spot.  Please keep praying for him and lms.



Are they going to keep him in the hospital?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok folks here is the diagnosis.  It is a staph form of bacterial menengitis.  We got 4 to 6 weeks of strong meds.  They felt as tho we caught it very soon and there is a good chsnce there will be no brain damage.  Thats not a given tho.   All his vitals are good and thery see no swelling  or buulgin in his soft spot.  Please keep praying for him and lms.



Good news, I think. I thought it was caught very soon and that definitely makes a difference....good job on yall's part, lms and hfh!

Still


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Wonder if Mud gets this?


No No: I'm keepin it friendly, play pretty Jeff.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok folks here is the diagnosis.  It is a staph form of bacterial menengitis.  We got 4 to 6 weeks of strong meds.  They felt as tho we caught it very soon and there is a good chsnce there will be no brain damage.  Thats not a given tho.   All his vitals are good and thery see no swelling  or buulgin in his soft spot.  Please keep praying for him and lms.



You got em Leroy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> No No: I'm keepin it friendly, play pretty Jeff.
> 
> 
> You got em Leroy.



No No: 

You didn get it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

A'ight, gonna ride up to da sto and get Jag a new basketball goal. His other one blew over in a storm with about 50 mph winds and broke.

C yall later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok folks here is the diagnosis.  It is a staph form of bacterial menengitis.  We got 4 to 6 weeks of strong meds.  They felt as tho we caught it very soon and there is a good chsnce there will be no brain damage.  Thats not a given tho.   All his vitals are good and thery see no swelling  or buulgin in his soft spot.  Please keep praying for him and lms.



Good job Mamma and Diddy. 
I know it breaks your heart to see your precious baby sick. 
Continued for all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jun 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Are they going to keep him in the hospital?


Yeah he will be in the hospital the whole time.  They have to leet the cultures sit longer and see exactly what form of strep  it is and see which antibiotics are going to fight it best


Jeff C. said:


> Good news, I think. I thought it was caught very soon and that definitely makes a difference....good job on yall's part, lms and hfh!
> 
> Still



That was all lms.  I cant takke any credit.  His doc was on point and did thee lp quick.  I wasnt happy bout it at first but now im glad they did it


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok folks here is the diagnosis.  It is a staph form of bacterial menengitis.  We got 4 to 6 weeks of strong meds.  They felt as tho we caught it very soon and there is a good chsnce there will be no brain damage.  Thats not a given tho.   All his vitals are good and thery see no swelling  or buulgin in his soft spot.  Please keep praying for him and lms.


 daaaannnggggggg.............. no words, just no words............ except to the big man upstairs.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok folks here is the diagnosis.  It is a staph form of bacterial menengitis.  We got 4 to 6 weeks of strong meds.  They felt as tho we caught it very soon and there is a good chsnce there will be no brain damage.  Thats not a given tho.   All his vitals are good and thery see no swelling  or buulgin in his soft spot.  Please keep praying for him and lms.





You got 'em Louie .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Everybody go wiff Jeff fa fa to git the basketball goal


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Guess so.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Guess I weren't invited.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody go wiff Jeff fa fa to git the basketball goal


No No: no, I"m having to hold the hand of one of the new swim team folks & type stuff for them..........   bless their hearts, they got this mess dumped on them & don't know a thing about what to do nor when to do it............


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess I weren't invited.


c'mere, we'll find something to get into!


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess I weren't invited.



me either......guess nobody likes me now that they've seen my wife


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> c'mere, we'll find something to get into!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> me either......guess nobody likes me now that they've seen my wife



Least your just x1 now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

crap


----------



## Crickett (Jun 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok folks here is the diagnosis.  It is a staph form of bacterial menengitis.  We got 4 to 6 weeks of strong meds.  They felt as tho we caught it very soon and there is a good chsnce there will be no brain damage.  Thats not a given tho.   All his vitals are good and thery see no swelling  or buulgin in his soft spot.  Please keep praying for him and lms.



I'll keep y'all in my prayers! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody go wiff Jeff fa fa to git the basketball goal


Nope I'm working!


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

jungle fever?


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

I want a camel..........


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

me two; to; too; two; 2; tu-tu; toot


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> me either......guess nobody likes me now that they've seen my wife



I've seen your wife , well in pics, stalking her on facebook, i meant seen her  on your facebook. Tell her i said hey again.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

that reminds me dirt; tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

okay gage get well quickly little guy.

Thoughts for the parents.

dirt  your wife looks familiar.   Does she eat at Wiffle Haus?   Tell her next time I will leave a tip, she will know what I mean.


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I've seen your wife , well in pics, stalking her on facebook, i meant seen her  on your facebook. Tell her i said hey again.





hdm03 said:


> that reminds me dirt; tell your wife i said hey; she'll know what it means





gobbleinwoods said:


> okay gage get well quickly little guy.
> 
> Thoughts for the parents.
> 
> dirt  your wife looks familiar.   Does she eat at Wiffle Haus?   Tell her next time I will leave a tip, she will know what I mean.


.........idjits


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2014)

Redirt's kids . .


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

beautiful kids; ridort


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

...


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

they older now.......


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ...



what do you mean?.......


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

anniversary supper...........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> ...



I dont get it, you and Jeffro can be so confusing.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Everybody go wiff Jeff fa fa to git the basketball goal





Keebs said:


> No No: no, I"m having to hold the hand of one of the new swim team folks & type stuff for them..........   bless their hearts, they got this mess dumped on them & don't know a thing about what to do nor when to do it............





rydert said:


> me either......guess nobody likes me now that they've seen my wife





Crickett said:


> I'll keep y'all in my prayers!
> 
> 
> Nope I'm working!



Yall come help me put it together...I don't get it, just pichers, no werds!



hdm03 said:


> ...



Lub me some melons!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

Bring Pookie too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

We'll wind up wit a Quality blind.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

With lights.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

And a trailer hitch.


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

lights on a basketball goal?......


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

Chief?


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

HOQ will inspect it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

rydert said:


>



Send more pics, dert.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chief?



crap


----------



## rydert (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Send more pics, dert.



coming right up...........





P.M. sent...........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 24, 2014)

back to work.....i gotz 4-5 more pages of pichers to look at.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> HOQ will inspect it.



oh my.....


----------



## karen936 (Jun 24, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> back to work.....i gotz 4-5 more pages of pichers to look at.



Chief using dirty word.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

i don't get it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2014)

2 mo hrs !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 24, 2014)

9 mo minutes


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm out later y'all.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm out later y'all.



buy mud.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 24, 2014)

Bye Leroy!!!!!!! and 's for baby Gage!
Later folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 24, 2014)

Guess Pookie didn't like any of our ideas 'bout gettin the fish funk outta Bubbette's SUV . . .


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess Pookie didn't like any of our ideas 'bout gettin the fish funk outta Bubbette's SUV . . .



Believe it or not, I've actually been working all day! 
I don't know what idea's y'all had, but the car wash place did a most excellent job. The little crown air freshener on the dash board looks cool too!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Believe it or not, I've actually been working all day!
> I don't know what idea's y'all had, but the car wash place did a most excellent job. The little crown air freshener on the dash board looks cool too!



Paying to get fish smell out can be expensive and require a paycheck.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

I tooted.  Twice


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I tooted.  Twice



umm......good? 

Been gone all weekend so i'm just catching up. Prayers and well wishes for the little one.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I tooted.  Twice



tree times for me since i got home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't toot in public.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 24, 2014)

I need some moderation up in here that was not me lol


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> I need some moderation up in here that was not me lol



Weren't me either


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> umm......good?
> 
> Been gone all weekend so i'm just catching up. Prayers and well wishes for the little one.



Oh.......you don't toot


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 24, 2014)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh.......you don't toot



Nope. Loud and proud, baby.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 24, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope. Loud and proud, baby.



If'n it isn't good enough to get a rating on the 1-10 scale why bother?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 25, 2014)

looking for an update on Gage


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 25, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP DAY to all of you drivelers.

Gobblin, I'm like you as I await an update on Gage and I  surely hope that the little fellow will be well again and soon too.

The heavy storms rolled in last night at about 8 PM and man did it rain hard with lots of lightning and high winds too. I slept an extra hour this morning because I must have needed it.  When my eyes closed last night, I don't think that I woke up again until I got up a few minutes ago.

Maybe a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee will hit the spot and get me wide awake this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Mornin kids......


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Morning old people.


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 25, 2014)

Good morning, we had a long night the antibiotics are beginning to upset Gages tummy but they are about to take him up to surgery to put a more permanent IV in for the long term treatment.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

Poor lil fella.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

toot?


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 25, 2014)

LMS = toot


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning, we had a long night the antibiotics are beginning to upset Gages tummy but they are about to take him up to surgery to put a more permanent IV in for the long term treatment.



upset tummy and surgery........

that poor little fella is sho having a hard time of it.......


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 25, 2014)

He is having a hard time but he is a very tough and very brave little boy!


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He is having a hard time but he is a very tough and very brave little boy!



glad he takes after you............


----------



## little miss sunshine (Jun 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> glad he takes after you............



 well thank you


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> He is having a hard time but he is a very tough and very brave little boy!


Atleast he's got a mom by his side to help him along. Hope he is better very soon.


rydert said:


> glad he takes after you............



 Bad Dirt


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning old people.










little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning, we had a long night the antibiotics are beginning to upset Gages tummy but they are about to take him up to surgery to put a more permanent IV in for the long term treatment.



Dang.....how long is he going to be there? 



hdm03 said:


> LMS = toot







little miss sunshine said:


> He is having a hard time but he is a very tough and very brave little boy!



 



rydert said:


> glad he takes after you............



poor nancy......cut him some slack during these tough times.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning, we had a long night the antibiotics are beginning to upset Gages tummy but they are about to take him up to surgery to put a more permanent IV in for the long term treatment.


dang, I just hate this for ya'll............


little miss sunshine said:


> He is having a hard time but he is a _*very tough and very brave little boy*_!


 Hey, he's from "Driveler Stock"!!
Howdy Folks!


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> poor nancy......cut him some slack during these tough times.



you're right as usual..........sorry HFH, apology P.M. sent.....

also selfie attached


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 25, 2014)

little miss sunshine said:


> Good morning, we had a long night the antibiotics are beginning to upset Gages tummy but they are about to take him up to surgery to put a more permanent IV in for the long term treatment.







Mornin


----------



## rydert (Jun 25, 2014)

this one bout done......lock er down


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Lock her up


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dang, I just hate this for ya'll............
> 
> Hey, he's from "Driveler Stock"!!
> Howdy Folks!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



 Mornin gals! 



rydert said:


> you're right as usual..........sorry HFH, apology P.M. sent.....
> 
> also selfie attached



Again......poor nancy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Dirt, before this one ends ... tell the Mrs. i said hey!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 25, 2014)

Last post


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

Last post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 25, 2014)

lock her down . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 25, 2014)

2nd to last post.


----------

